# موسوعة الطقوس القبطية ( الجزء الاول )



## K A T Y (10 يناير 2007)

*س(1) ما المقصود بكلمة "طقوس"؟(Rites)*​ 

الطقس كلمة يونانية(تاكسيس) "taksis" بمعني نظام وترتيب وفي الاصطلاح الكنسي القبطي نظام وترتيب القائمين بالخدمة الكهنوتية والصلوات العامة والخاصة وترتيب واقامة أسرار الكنيسة السبعة وصلوات التبريك والتدشين والتكريس والرسامات والتجنيز والابتهالات وشكل الكنيسة ورتب الكهنوت وملابس الخدام.​ 
ولما استراحت الكنيسة من الاضطهادات الرومانية التي استمرت نحو 3 قرون, أخذت ترتقي بالطقوس الي ان وصلت الي اسمي درجة من النظام والكمال وثبت اسلوب الطقس الممارس بروعة ودقة حتي الان.​ 
ويقول المتنيح القمص متي المسكين:"ان الطقس هو الشكل والمضمون النهائي لنظام خدمة الصلوات والتسابيح واقامة القداس وبقية اسرار الكنيسة".​ 
ودعا الي *الاعتدال في ممارسة الطقس* أي عدم الممارسة بدون روح او الاهتمام حتي الاعياء في تكميل مايلزم وما لا يلزم او التطويل واضافة صلوات ليست في موضعها او الحان لا تدخل في مضمون الخدمة رغبة في التطويل والتباهي والاعلان الشخصي عن المهارة في الطقوس لا اعلانا عن روحانيتها وأصالتها وبذلك يفقد الطقس_في رايه_قوته وهدفه الروحي.​ 
هذا عن" *الافراط"* الممل في الطقسص وفي نفس الوقت هو يعارض "*التفريط"* المخل بالاستهتار بالطقس او باختصاره او بالاسراع بتأديته بطريقة تشعر جموع المصلين بانه شئ غير ذي اهمية.​ 
ويضيف ان كلا الوضعين يفقد الطقس أهميته كواسطة لايقاظ الوعي الروحي, ورفع النفس الي الله ويصبح ليس معينا للعبادة بل ثقلا عليها".​ 
+++​


----------



## K A T Y (10 يناير 2007)

*س(2) ما هي مصادر طقوس الكنيسة؟*​ 

*الطقوس مصدرها الكتاب المقدس بصفة خاصة والوحى الالهى بصفة عامة علاوة على التقليد **المسجل والمتمثل فى قوانين الاباء الرسل (127 قانونا) وتعايم الاباء الرسل (الدسقولية) وقوانين **المجامع المسكونية المقدسة والمعترف بها فى الكنيسة القبطية الارثوكسية (قبل مجمع **خلقيدونية سنة 451 وحدوث الانشقاق).*​ 
*وكذلك قوانين الاباء البطاركة الاقباط والتقاليد العظيمةالمُسلّمة للكنيسة من عهد الكنيسة الاولى **واضعة امام اعين المؤمنين قول الوحى المقدس "لاتنقل التخم(الحدود-الرسم-الترتيب-الوضع ) **القديم الذى وضعة اباؤك" (أم18"22)*​ 
*ومن المؤكد ان الله قد خلق الكون كلة بترتيب عجيب واهتم بضرورة ترتيب طقوس بيتة وعبادتة لانة*​ 
*"اله ترتيب ونظام وليس اله تشويش" (تك 34:14)*​


----------



## K A T Y (10 يناير 2007)

*س(3) متي بدأت ممارسة الطقوس في العبادة؟*​ 
كانت للاباء الأوائل طقوس خاصة للعبادة مثل طقس ابراهيم واسحق ويعقوب بالنسبة لتقديم الذبائح, وطقس ملكي صادق الذي استخدم الخبز والخمر, (علي مثال السيد المسيح), وطقوس الشريعة الموسوية التي امر بها الرب موسي ,بعدما رتبها الله وسلمها له علي الجبل لكي يدونها ويشرحها للشعب وسلمها للكهنة اللاويين ويحدد دور كل منهم في الخدمة .
وقد صنع موسي خيمة الاجتماع (بيت الله المتنقل) في برية سيناء, علي المثال الذي أراه الله له علي الجبل(خر 8:25_9) وشرح لموسي نظام الخدمة والخدام .
بالمثل تم عمل هيكل ثايت للذبائح (هيكل سليمان) وفرض السجود أمام الهيكل(مز 7:5) والصلوات اليومية السبع (مز 164:119) وغيرها من طقوس العهد القديم.
ويري بعض الاباء أن الله قد وضع لآدم طقس الذبيحة وعلمه كيف يقوم بذبحها وعلمه كيف يقوم بذبحها وسلخها ولبس جلدها (تك 30:3)
ليعلمه أن الدم يستره وقد خالف قايين طقس الذبيحة الدموية فرفض الرب ذبيحته غير الدموية.
ومن خالف الطقس القديم كان يعاقب بشدة. (راجع لا11 , عد 12, 1 أي 7:13_10 ,1 أي 15:26_21).​ 
+++​


----------



## K A T Y (10 يناير 2007)

*س (4) هل ثمة طقوس في العهد الجديد؟*​ 

نعم وهي مسلمة من السيد المسيح للرسل انفسهم (لو14:9_16) وقد سلموها للآباء الأولين ثم انتقلت الطقوس بالتقليد ثم تم تسجيلها كما قال القديس بولس "لأني تسلمت من الرب ما سلمتكم ايضا"
(1 كو2:11_3), "وليكن كل شئ بلياقة وبحسب ترتيب"(1 كو 34:11),
"واما الامور(الخاصة بخدمة الكنيسة)الباقية عندما اجئ ارتبها"
(1 كو 34:11), "واحذروا كل اخ يسلك بلا ترتيب" (2 تي 6:3), "واحذروا الذين بلا ترتيب" (1 تي14:5), كما ان الله اله نظام (1 كو 34:14) ويحب النظام في العبادة.
وقد خضع السيد المسيح لطقوس العهد القديم وقدسها بممارسته لها وختمها بطقس الختان (لو 22:2_25) وامر الابرص باتمام طقوس التطهير لدي الكاهن (مت4:8) وعلم تلاميذه امورا كثيرة بخصوص الخدمة والقداس (أع 3:1). ولما اراد ان يبارك الاطفال وضع يدة علي رؤوسهم ليباركهم (مت 15:19)​ 
وقد مارس الرسل "الطقس" (أع 23:21_26) ووضعوا ترتيبات للكنيسة وامروا بها (1كو 14, 2 تس15:2 ,6:3, في5:1, عب2:6, يع14:5 )
وشهد تاريخ الكنيسة ان الآباء الأولين استخدموا الطقوس في القرنين الأول والثاني (كما ذكره يوستينوس والعلامة ترتليانوس).​ 
وقال القديس ايريانوس (تلميذ بوليكاربوس تلميذ يوحنا الرسول): "ان الرسل سلموا لنا كل ما يختص بالكنيسة". وقال اكليمنضس الاسكندري :"ان مؤلفاتي تحتوي علي ما سمعته من أناس حفظوا التقاليد الحقيقية لبطرس ويعقوب ويوحنا وبولس ابا عن جد".​ 
وقال القديس باسليوس الكبير "من التقليد (الرسولي) تعلمنا رسم الصليب علي جباهنا والاتجاه نحو الشرق وطقس التقديس وطقس المعمودية وباقي الصلوات التي يتلوها الكاهن.​ 
+++​


----------



## REDEMPTION (10 يناير 2007)

*+*

سلام ونعمه ..


مجهود رائع جداً جداً يا كاتى .. 

أشكرك كثيراً عليه وربنا يعوضك 

و هدور بإذن المسيح على الموسوعه دى و أحاول أساعدك فى كتابتها 

تحياتى


----------



## K A T Y (11 يناير 2007)

ميرسي جدا انت شجعتني قوي وياريت تساعدني فيها

اذكرني في صلاتك


----------



## K A T Y (11 يناير 2007)

*س(5) لماذا لم يدون طقس القداس الالهي اوكيفية ممارسة الأسرار في الكتاب المقدس؟*​ 



_ان الكتاب المقدس لم يدون به كل ما يتعلق بأمور العبادة وترتيبها وانما ترك ال ب ذلك للرسل بعد ما علمهم_لمدة اربعين يوما بعد القيامة_عما يجب ان يفعلوه(أع 3:1)وتستمد الكنيسة تعليمها من التقليد الرسولي الذي اجمعت عليه الكنائس الشرقيو والغربية "التقليدية"وسارت علي تلك الطقوس الي الآن (ولا سيما في مصر) ._

_وبالاختصار قد استمدت الكنيسة تعاليمها الطقسية من الأباء وانتقلت الي الاجيال التالية كما قال المرنم"اللهم بأذاننا قد سمعنا آباؤنا أخبرونا بعمل عملته في أيامهم منذ القدم" (مز 1:44)_

_وقد سارت المسيحية سنوات_قبل كتابة الأناجيل_ علي التقليد الشفاهي حيث وصلت كلمات المسيح للمؤمنين بالتلقين "الشفاهي" (2 يو12, 2 تي 2:2, 1تي20:6), وقد قال القديس بولس "ما تعلمتموه_ورأيتموه في_فهذا افعلوه" (في9:4) وأشار القديس بطرس الي ضرورة التمسك بما قاله السابقون_
_(2بط2:3)وحذر القديس بولس المؤمنين لكي "يتجنبوا كل أخ يسلك بلا ترتيب(طقسي) وليس حسب التقليد الذي أخذه منا"_
_(2تس6:3) وقد امتدحهم علي تمسكهم بالتقاليد الرسولية "تحفظون التقاليد كما سلمتها اليكم" (1كو7:11)_

_ويذكر استاذنا القمص منقريوس عوض الله(منارة الأقداس في شرح طقوس الكنيسة والقداس) ان البروتستانت قد استبدلوا_
__في الترجمة البيروتية الحالية_كلمة"التقاليد" بكلمة"التعاليم" بينما كانت طبعة الكتاب المقدس_الخاصة بهم سنة1680 م__
_تذكر كلمة "التقاليد" بدلا من كلمة "التعاليم" ولازالت الشواهد الموجودة (هوامش)الطبعة الحالية تذكر كلمة التقاليد._

_وقال العلامة اوريجانوس:"انني عرفت من _التقليد_ الأناجيل الأربعة وأنها وحدها (السليمة والقانونية)..."وقال القديس باسليوس " اذا اهملت التقاليد غير المكتوبة لأصاب الاناجيل مضرة" (لأنها كانت مكملة لها) وقال القديس اغسطينوس: "اني ما كنت أؤمن بالأناجيل ان لم يقنعني بذلك صوت الكنيسة الجامعة" (أقوال الآباء الأوائل)_

_وقال القديس كبريانوس الشهيد "من التقاليد تعلمنا مزج الخمر بالماء"(رسالة 63 بالقداس) وقال القديس باسليوس "من التقليد تعلمنا تغطيس المعمد ثلاث مرات" وقال القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم(في شرحه لرسالة كورنثوس الأولي1:11) : "ان الرسل لم يكتبوا كل شئ في رسائلهم بل انهم علموا بأشياء كثيرة غير مكتوبة فيجب أن نصدق الأمور الغير مدونة كلها كما نصدق المدونة"._
من الجدير بالذكر أن المسيح صاحب الشريعة ولكنه اكتفي بوضع مبادئها العامة وترك لرسله أن يبنوا علي اساسها(1كو 10:3_11) بارشاد الروح القدس(أع 28:15)وهو ما حدث مثلا في المجمع الرسولي الأول (سنة 53 م) واتفقوا علي مبادئ كتابية ةأرسلوا بها منشورا عاما للكنائس (أع 25:15_30) كما أرشدهم الله الي موضوع اختيار "الشمامسة" (أع 6:6).
ويعترض البعض بقول السيد المسيح : " لماذا تتعدون وصية الله بسبب تقليدكم؟" (مت 3:15) نجيب بأن المخلص لم يذم وصايا الكنيسة ولا التقاليد الرسوليه انما يرفض التقاليد التي اخترعها اليهود بدون وحي الله وضد ارادته الصالحة مثل مخاصمة الوالدين والغسلات التي بلا مبرر والمتناع تماما عن بعض الاكلات (راجع متي 6:15_12) وليس الصوم بعض الوقت عن الطعام الدسم.
والاعتراض بان موسي النبي قال : "تث 2:4 ,لا تزيدوا عن الكلام الذي انا اوصيتكم به ولا تنقصوا منه".
فلا علاقة له بالتقليد الروحي وانما بالنهي عن اضافة أو حذف أي نص مقدس.

هذا ومن شرط التقليد الروحي السليم:-
أ_ أن يكون موافقا للكتاب المقدس.
ب_ ان يكون هنالك اجماع عليه من الكنائس الرسوليه التقليدية.
ج_ أن يكون قديم م الرسل زالكنيسة الأولي).​
+++​


----------



## K A T Y (11 يناير 2007)

*س(6) ما هي فائدة الطقوس في العبادة المسيحية؟*​ 

يذكر نيافة الانبا غريغوريوس أن الطقوس مهمة جدا للعبادة لأن كل شئ نافع لابد أن يكون منظما. ونري النظام في الكون والافلاك التي تخضع في حركتها لقوانين منظمة لها.​ 
ونري النظام أيضا في الأجهزة العديدة التي تعمل في جسم الأنسان وفي الجيش وفي كل عمل وضع وكل مجتمع ناجح.
واذا كان النظام شرطا أساسيا لنجاح الأعمال فكيف لا تكون الكنيسة _وهي ملكوت الله علي الأرض_ منظمة ومنسقة؟ وكيف لا تسير شئونها علي نظام وترتيب يتفق مع مشيئة الله ؟​ 
+ أن الطقوس ممارسات خارجية للعقائد الايمانية الباطنية فتصديق الله عبادةوعبادته طقسا. ولذلك تسمي الصلاة والصوم والصدقة طقوسا كما ان الايمان بالتناول بأنه جسد الرب ودمه هو عقيدة, وأما صلوات القداس فهي طقوس والديانة التي بلا طقوس ديانة ناقصة وتختفي سريعا.​ 
+أن *الطقوس تعبر عن الرابطة* الطبيعية بين الروح والجسد فالجسد يشترك مع الروح في السجود وفي التبرك بالمقدسات. والديانة التي تزعم انها روحية بحتة (في غني عن الطقوس) ليست مناسبة لبشر لهم روح وجسد ولا حتي الملائكة فهم يعبدون الله في طقوي ويسجدون لله ويسبحونه بنظام معين.​ 
+أنها* تنقل الاثر الروحي للنفس الباطنة* عن طريق الحواس الخمس
فرؤيتنا للمسيح المصلوب لها اعظم الأثر من فاعلية ألف عظة ومثلها تأثيرات ألحان أسبوع الآلام وكذلك رؤية صور القديسين (الأيقونات) لها تأثيرات في النفس.​ 
وكذلك ممارسة أسرار الكنيسة تتم بصورة ملموسة(محسوسة) ففي المعمودية لابد من التغطيس في الماء المصلي عليه ,وفي الميرون وسر مسحة المرضي لابد من المسح بالزيت ,وفي التناول نأكل جسد الرب ودمه تحت أعراض محسوسة هي الخبز والخمر..... الخ.​ 
*وتعتني الكنيسة بالموسيقي الدينية لما تنقله عن طريق الاذان الي القلوب* ولهذا يقول ذهبي الفم "لو كنت عاريا من الجسد لكانت عطايا الله تمنح لك علي هذا النمط لكن حيث ان نفسك متحدة بجسدك فلزم ان يعطيك الله_بعلامات محسوسة_ما لا يدرك الا بالعقل"

+ *أن الطقوس تقرب حقائق الديانة العالية *: فمسح القربانة _في القداس_ يرمزالي عماد السيد المسيح , وتغطيتها في الصينية بالغطاء (الأبروسفارين) وتثبيته بلفافة صغيرة يقرب للأذهان قبر المخلص والحجر المختوم. وأن طقس غسل الأرجل يعيد للأذهان ما عمله يسوع ليلة الآمه والتعاليم المرتبطة به كالمحبة للجميع والاتضاع العملي.

+ *تطبع الطقوس في النفس أثرا لا يمحي*: فرؤية حادثة ما ليس كالسمعاع عنها وما نشاهده لا ننساه بسهولة.

+ *والطقوس وسيلة مناسبة لاشراك الجسد مع الروح في العبادة*: فعندما نصلي يقف الجسد او يسجد وينطق اللسان بكلمات الصلاة وتفكر الروح وتتأمل في الله وتتجه اليه وقال القديس بولس: "أطلب اليكم _ أيها الأخوة _ برأفة الله أن تقدموا أجسادكم ذبيحة حية مقدسة مرضية عند الله عبادتكم العقلية" (رو 1:12).

+ *وأن الطقوس تنقل روح الديانة للأطفال* : وحضور طفل للكنيسة ليس عبثا. وان كان لا يستفيد من كلامات الوعظ والارشاد الروحي لكن الطقوس تعلمه الكثير فيري الكهنة في ازيائهم التي تختلف عن بقية الناس ويتأثر بالألحان والترانيم والآلات الموسيقية ويرددها مقلدا ما سمعه. كما ان الطقوس لها تأثير في خيال الطفل وادراكه واحساسه.

+ *تنقل الطقوس الديانة الي الجهلة والعوام*: الذين يجهلون القراءة او يصعب عليهم متابعة العظات الرفيعة المستوي, يجدون خير عون لهم في الطقوس. فنظرة واحدة ليسوع المصلوب فيها غني عن قراءة عدة اصحاحات من الأنجيل قد لا يقد علي فهمها . والجاهل بالدين عندما يشاهد الطقوس الكنسية يتملكه الخشوع الورع, قبل ان تدخل الي ذهنه _او الي قلبه_ معاني الكتب وتفاسير الآباء القديسين كما ان رؤية صور القديسين درس عملي لهم عن اعمالهم الروحية.

+ *والطقوس تذكر الناسين وتجدد عواطف الفاترين*: فهي تثير في النفس ذكريات روحية جميلة قد تساها النفس البشرية بطبيعتها التي تنسي ما يقال باستمرار. لذا قررت الكنيسة سبعة صلوات يومية وقد ربطتها بمناسبات خاصة بآلام المسيح وموته وقيامته لنتذكرها علي الدوام.

وبالنسبة للفاترين الذين يدخلون الكنيسة _في الأعياد والمواسم فقط_ فأنهم ينتعشون بالصلوات والألحان وروعة الطقوس وتهرب منهم شياطين الحزن والكآبة كما كان يفعل داود بمزاميره لطرد الروح الشريرة من جسد شاول الملك.

+ *والطقوس تثبت الديانة وتنقلها للأجيال التالية*: يذكرعلماء النفس أن تكرار الممارسات الروحية_ أمام الصغار_ يطبع الدين في قلوبهم ولا ينمحي تأثيرها من نفوسهم.

ويذكر علماء الأجتماع أن الشعوب القديمة التي كانت تمارس طقوسا معينة في عبادتها قد تمسكت بها, ولم يتم ابعادها الا بجهود ضخمة وصراع شديد مع طول الوقت.

وعلي ذلك أثبتت الطقوس اليهوديه والطقوس المسيحية_ الأرثوذكسية والكاثوليكية_ أنها تعمق الديانة في نفوس تابعيها.

وقد ذكر أحد مشاهير البروتستانت في أمريكا مانصة: " ان اهمال الطقوس _ في الكنائس البروتستانتية_ كان من العوامل التي ساعدت علي تفشي داء الكفر والالحاد بين العامة".

ومن الجدير بالذكر أن المذاهب الغير تقليدية بدأت في استخدام الصور وبعض الطقوس في ممارستها التعبدية (أي الأسلوب المتكرر في الخدمة اليومية الأسبوعية ).
ويقول الكاتب الفرنسي جوستاف لوبون: " المعتقد الديني يقوم علي اليقين ولكنه لا يدوم الا بالطقوس والتقاليد.......وأنه من أكبر النعم التي تهدف اليها الأمة المحافظة علي النظم التي ورثتها". ومن ثم احتفظت كنيستنا القبطيه بالتعليم الواحد منذ أيام القديس مرقس الرسول وحتي الآن , بالرغم من عوامل الهدم والتخريب علي مدي الزمن !!

+ *كما ان الطقوس خير دعاية عن الديانة:* فهي تعطي لغير المؤمنين تعريفا بحقائق الديانة المسيحية عندما يتتبعون نظمها وترتيباتها في المناسبات ولأعياد فيعرفون ان يوم الرب انما هو يوم الأحد عندما تدق اجراس الكنيسة ويذهب المؤمنون اليها.

كما يعرف أهل العالم ما يتعلق بأصوامها وأعيادها وأكاليل الزواج وما يتلي في الجنازات وفي القداسات. وقد تكون هذه المعرفة سبيلا الي محبة المسيح والايمان به لا سيما وأن البعض يترددون علي الكنائس لسماع ألحانها وأنغامها ونظامها التعبدي في الأصوام مما يؤثر علي المشاعر وتصبح الطقوس خير ناقل لروح الدين لجميع النفوس.

+* الطقوس ايضا تصبغ المؤمنين بصبغة الوحدانية وحياة الشركة*, فأي قبطي أرثوذكسي يذهب الي أي كنيسة ارثوذكسية في أي مكان في العالم لا يشعر أنه غريبا لأن القراءات والألحان والترتيبات كلها واحدة.

+ والطقوس هي تجسيد حي للكتاب المقدس: فالقداس الالهي يشرح لنا مراحل حياه السيد المسيح والآمه ى(ولا سيما في اسبوع الآلام)

+*والطقوس تحمل في طياتها (لمن يؤديها بأمانة ) روح التقوي والأتضاع*.​+++​


----------



## christ my lord (12 يناير 2007)

اية الروعة دى يا كاتى .. دة تألق .. شكراا جداا ليكى على الموضوع الرائع دة .. ربنا يباركك​


----------



## بنت الفادى (12 يناير 2007)

جميل يا كاتى ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك
لو تحبى اى مساعدة انا تحت امرك
ربنا معاكى​


----------



## K A T Y (12 يناير 2007)

ميرسي يا يوساب علي مرورك وتشجيعك  

وميرسي علي  ردك يا بنت الفادي وربنا يخليكي انا مش عايزة اعطل حد 

اصل انا فاضية وانتي لو فاضية ومعاكي الكتاب ياريت ايد علي ايد بتساعد برضو


----------



## K A T Y (12 يناير 2007)

*س(7) ما هي نظم طقوس والحان صلوات الكنيسة القبطية علي مدار العام؟*
​*+* *تصلي الكنيسة بالطقس الفرايحي في الفترات التالية*:

*x* من عيد النيروز (1 توت) الي عشية عيد الصليب (16 توت) .
*x* من عيد الميلاد المجيد(28/29 كيهك) الي عيد الختان (6 طوبة).
*x* من عيد الغطاس (11 طوبة) الي عيد عرس قانا الجليل (13 طوبة)
*x* من عيد القيامة حتي نهاية السجدة التانية في عيد العنصرة.
*x* في الأعياد السيدية الكبيرة والصغيرة (ماعدا عيد البشارة اذا جاء في الفترة جمعة ختام الصوم الي ثاني يوم عيد القيامة , فانه يلغي طقسيا لا يتم الاحتفال به).
*x* في تذكار يوم 29 من كل شهر قبطي (تذكار البشارة والميلاد والقيامة) ماعدا شهري طوبة وامشير.

+ *تصلي الكنيسة بالطقس الشعانيني (لحن أحد الخوص):*

*x* في عيد الصليب الأول (من 17 _19 توت)
*x* في عيد الصليب الثاني (10 برمهات) 
*x* في يوم أحد الشعانين ( الزعف)

+ *تصلي الكنيسة بلحن كيهكي :*
من بداية شهر كيهك حتي برامون الميلاد.

+ *الطقس الصيامي :*
في صوم يونان والصوم الكبير.

+ *الطقس السنوي:*
خلاف المواقيت السابقة تكون الألحان السنوية (العادية) هي السائدة.

+ *اسبوع الآلام :*
ويصلي بلحن أدريبي (حزايني)

+ *الطقوس الخاصة بالدورة الزراعية والجوية المصرية :*
تقال الأواشي في المواعيد التالية :-

1- أوشية الزروع والعشب ونبات الحقل ( من 10 بابة_10 طوبة أي من 20 اكتوبر حتي 18 يناير)

2- أوشية اهوية السماء وثمار الأرض (من 11طوبة الي 11 بؤونة اي من 19 يناير حتي 18 يونيو )

3- اوشية المياه (مباركة فيضان النيل) (من 12 بؤونة حتي 9 بابة اي من 19 يونيو حتي 19 اكتوبر -فترة الفيضان)

+ *في لحن عام يقال علي مدار السنة* "تين أوشت" اي "نسجد لك ايها المسيح مع ابيك الصالح لأنك أتيت وخلصتنا , او "ولدت وخلصنا اعتمدت وصمت, قمت, .الخ" حسب المناسبة التي يقال فيها)

​


----------



## K A T Y (12 يناير 2007)

*س(8) ما هي الأعياد السيدية الكبري والصغري؟*​*(أ) الأعياد السيدية الكبري هي:*

*+* عيدالبشارة 29 برمهات
+عيد الميلاد المجيد 28 او 29 كيهك
+عيد الظهور الألهي=الغطاس 11 طوبة
+عيد دخول المسيح اورشليم(احد الزعف)
+عيد القيامة المجيد
+عيد الصعود بعد القيامة باربعين يوم
+عيد الخمسين(العنصرة) بعد القيامة بخمسين يووم

*(ب) الاعياد السيدية الصغري هي:*

+عيد الختان 6 طوبة
+عيد عرس قانا الجليل(أول معجزة للمسيح) يوم 13 طوبة
+عيد دخول المسيح الهيكل 8 امشير
+عيد خميس العهد (قبل الفصح بيومين)
+عيد الأحد الجديد (لأنه اول أحد حفظ لتقديسه) ويسمي احد توما (يو24:2) وهو الأحد التالي لعيد القيامة
+عيد دخول السيد المسيح لأرض مصر 24 بشنس
+ عيد التجلي 13 مسري​+++​


----------



## K A T Y (12 يناير 2007)

*س(9) ما المقصود بكلمة كنيسة؟*
​ 
كلمة الكنيسة أصلها سرياني "كنوشتو" (وتعني جماعة أو طغمة) وفي العبرانية " كنيسي" اي مجمع او محفل وفي اليونانية والقبطية (العهد الجديد) اككليسيا*(ecclesia)* من الفعل *ecalo* بمعني يدعو. أي مكان الدعوة العامة حيث كان يتم عقد الاجتماعات اليونانية او القضائية أو الندوات او المناقشات العامة في هذه الدور (أع 41:19)​ 
+++​


----------



## K A T Y (12 يناير 2007)

*س(10) ما هي اسماء الكنيسة المسيحية؟*​



*+ "بيت الله"* : (بيت ايل) كما سماه يعقوب (تك 15:35)

*+ "بيت الصلاة"* أش 7:56 _لو 46:19)

*+ " بيت الشهداء"* : حيث بنيت علي عظامهم او في اماكن استشهادهم

*+ "بيت الجماعة"* : التي يجتمع فيها الله مع المؤمنين (رؤيا 2:21) فهي جماعة المؤمنين وليس مجرد حوائط ومبان.

*+ "البيعة"* : (في القرآن) في اللغة العربية من المبايعة ولانتخاب لذوي الرتب الكهنوتية التي تتم فيها. والارجع انعا من "البيع" لأن السيد المسيح ابتاع (اشتري) المؤنين بدمه وقيل ان الرب ابتاعها بدمه من عبودية الشيطان : "قد اشتريتم بثمن فلا تصيروا عبيدا للناس" (1كو 23:7)

*+ "كنيسة الله"* : (1كو 32:1)

*+ "عروس المسيح"* : (نش 12:4, لو 2:11)

*+ "جسد المسيح"* : بأعتبار المؤمنين جسد المسيح وهو الرأس (كو 27:12)

*+ وتحمل عدة اسماء اخري منها*: مدينة الله, فندق الحياة, برج الخلاص, ميناء النجاة ومنارة القدس, سفينة نوح, والمدينة المقدسة, أورشليم السمائية, الكرمة, ملكوت السموات (مت25:13) الحمامة الوحيدة الحقل........الخ
​+++​


----------



## REDEMPTION (12 يناير 2007)

*+*

*سلام ونعمه .. تحية و تقدير للمجهود المبذول فى العمل الرائع ده يا كاتى ..*

*حقيقى معلومات ثمينه جداً جداً .. *

*أشكرك عليها كثيراً .. و معلش انا مشغول جداً اليومين دول فعلشان كده مش لاقى وقت ادور على الموسوعه و أساعدك *

*ربنا يباركك و أنا متابع الموضوع بشغف حقيقى *

*تحياتى *


----------



## K A T Y (12 يناير 2007)

ميرسي فعلا فعلا علي تشجيعك ليا 

وانا بهزر انا عارفة ان محدش فاضي اليومين دول غيري

ربنا يساعدك


----------



## stan55 (13 يناير 2007)

جميل يا كاتى ربنا يبارك


----------



## K A T Y (13 يناير 2007)

*س(11) ما المقصود بالكنيسة في المفهوم المسيحي؟*​ 



*(أ) +جماعة المؤمنين* (أع 26:11, 1كو 18:11) اي الرعية.​ 
*+ او الأكليروس* (الرعاة) " ان لم يسمع منهم, فقل للكنيسة" (مت 17:18)​ 
*+ او الشعب المسيحي في العالم كله* : " كنيسة الله التي اقتناها بدمه" (أع 28:20) , "علي هذه الصخرة ابني كنيستي" (مت 18:16)
*+ او مكان العبادة لله* ولتقديم الذبيحة له (1تي 15:3)​ 
*(ب) + وتسمي "الكنيسة المجاهدة"* او (المنظورة) علي الأرض حيث ان جماعة المؤمنين في حرب متواصلة مع قوات الشر طالما كانوا علي الأرض (أف 12:6).

*+ كنيسة منتصرة* (او غير منظورة) وهي جماعة المؤمنين القديسين الذين انتقلوا من العالم بعد جهاد ضد الخطية وانتصارهم بنعمة الله (عب 22:12_23) 

*+ كلمة الكنيسة الارثوذكسية* (أرثوس اليونانية=مستقيم, ذوكسا=رأي
اي تعني العقيدة السليمة) والكنيسة الكاثوليكية اي الكنيسة الجامعة والبروتستانتية =المحتجة.​ 

+++​


----------



## K A T Y (13 يناير 2007)

ميرسي جدا علي مرورك يا ستان


----------



## K A T Y (13 يناير 2007)

*س(12) ما هي علامات الكنيسة المسيحية؟*​
حددها مجمع نيقية (عام 325) : هكذا " كنيسة واحدة جامعة رسولية مقدسة".

*(أ) "واحدة"* : أي واحدة الأيمان والتعليم (يو 16:10, 23:17) ووحدة الهدف (الخلاص) واتحاد المؤمنين في جسد المسيح الواحد وهي "واحدة" ايضا "لأن المسيح الحاضر فيها كلها واحد كامل وغير منقسم"  (ذهبي الفم), "وكل الذين رجاؤهم في المسيح هم شعب واحد وهم كنيسة واحدة وان كانوا ينتسبون الي بلدان مختلفة" (القديس كيرلي الأورشليمي).

*(ب) "مقدسة"* : لأن المسيح قدسها (أف 25:5_27) لأنها جسده وأن المؤمنين قد تقدسوا بدمه (1كو 11:6) ولأن اسرارها وتعاليمها تحفظ المؤمنين وتقدسهم (يع 14:5)

*(ج) "جامعة"* : فهي تضم كل المؤمنين بالمسيح في العالم كله (لو47:24), "ولأن تعاليمها كافيه لكل البشر" (القديس كيرلس الأورشليمي) , "ولمساواتها بين جميع الطبقات" (غل 28:3).

*(د) "رسولية"* : فقط تسلمت الأيمان من الرب ورسله. والكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية "رسوليه" لأنها متسلسلة من كاروزها "مارمرقس" الي خلفائها البطاركة بدون انقطاع واما الطوائف الحديثة فلا تعتبر رسولية الأصل لأن خدامها لم يأخذوا التعليم -ولا الرسالة- من الرسل ولا من الكنيسة التي تركوها وخرجوا عن معتقداتها وأسرارها المقدسة.
​+++​


----------



## K A T Y (14 يناير 2007)

*س(13) لماذا ينبغي أن يذهب المسيحي الي الكنيسة؟*

​*أ_الغرض الأساسي هو* الأعتراف بالذنوب ونوال الحل منها, والتناول من السر الأقدس : كدواء لشفاء النفس من داء الخطية المهلكة للجسد والروح وليس التوجه لبيت الله لمجرد الاستماع للقداس والترانيم والألحان فقط لأنه يمكن سماعها في تسجيل سواء بالبيت والسيارة............الخ.
ويقول القديس اغناطيوس "لا يخدعن احد نفسه لأنه اذا لم يكن الانسان متحدا بالمذبح "للتناول" فهو محروم من خبز الله, فان كانت صلاة اثنين او ثلاثة لها قوة تجعل المسيح حاضرا في الوسط (مت20:18) فكم تكون الصلاة عندما تصير بواسطة الأسقف والكنيسة كلها وترفع في توافق الي الله".
ويقول يوحنا كاسيان "ان بيت الرب هو مكان الفرح, وعريسنا السماوي ينتظرنا. وهناك وليمة أعدها لنا واذا كان رب المجد ينادي الكل "خذوا كلوا هذا هو جسدي...خذوا اشربوا هذا هو دمي. .....الخ, فهل نطيع صوته وننال بركته ونتعالج بدوائه الشافي للنفس, أم نستمع_بعدم حكمة_ لشيطان التأجيل وبأ،ه "نور ونار" (وان كان هو نور للنفس ونار تحرق كل اشواك الخطية بالجسد).

*ب_ وفي الكنيسة نجد التعزية*, والتعليم السليم, الذي يقود لخلاص النفس والأستنارة للذهن.

*ج_ المشاركة العملية* في طقوس الخدمة والعبادة وشكر الله علي عطياه الروحية والمادية الخفية والظاهرة وتعميد الأبناء (والمعمودية هي باب اسرار الكنيسة).

*د_ ترفض الكنيسة* مناداة طائفة "شهود يهوة" (اليهودية الأصل) بأنه لا ينبغي الذهاب لكنيسة ما بل الجلوس في البيت والتعلم من الكتاب المقدس فقط!!

*و_ كما ان كثيرين* يذهبون الي البيعة المقدسة ليس بقصد الشفاء من داء الخطية المهلكة للنفس وانما لطلب حل مشكلة او لطلب مال او بحث عن شريك للحياه او لقضاء وقت فراغ وهي امور ليست لها الأولوية علي العبادة والمشاركة العملية في وسائط النعمة لنيل القوة الروحية للتغلب علي الشر والاثم.
​+++​


----------



## K A T Y (14 يناير 2007)

*س(14) ما هي اهم اعمال الرعاه بالكنيسة المسيحية التقليدية ؟*​



*أ_ خدمة الأسرار الألهية المقدسة* (مت19:28, يو 23:20).

*ب_ المناداة بالانجيل* وتعليم الشعب شريعة الرب يسوع (ملا7:2, مت29:28) وتوضيح الحقائق الايمانية وتثبيتهم في الايمان(لو 32:22).

*ج_تأديب المخالفين* للوصايا الالهية بسلطان الحل والرب (بسلطان الله الممنوح للكهنوت) (مت19:28, يو23:20).

*د_ افتقاد الشعب* وحل مشاكلهم ورعاية الخراف الضالة (يو 14:10) والاهتمام بجذبها للكنيسة (أم23:27) وزيارة المرضي وتشجيع صغار النفوس (اتس 2:5_3) والصلاة من اجل الجميع.

*و_ رعاية الشعب* بامانة وبدون كلل او طمعا في ربح قبيح (ابط2:5_3)

​+++​


----------



## adel baket (14 يناير 2007)

كاتى مجهود عظيم الرب يبارك حياتك ويملئها نعمه
                               :yaka:


----------



## K A T Y (14 يناير 2007)

nazeradel قال:


> كاتى مجهود عظيم الرب يبارك حياتك ويملئها نعمه
> :yaka:


 

ميرسي قوي علي تشجيعك


----------



## K A T Y (15 يناير 2007)

_س(15) كيف تطور بناء بيت الرب حتي وصل لشكله الحالي؟_​


أ_عرف الانسان بالفطرة ضرورة اقامة بيوت للعبادة فشيد المصريون معابد ضخمة وكذلك هنال معابد للفلسطنيين (1 صم2:5) والآراميين (2مل 18:5) والأشوريين (2مل37:19) وهيكل أرطاميس بأفسس (أع 27:19), كانت تبني لتناسب طقوس العبادة

ب_بالنسبة لبني اسرائيل : فقد وردت نصوص كثيرة عن بيت الله والأمر به الكرامة اللائقة به : "يصنعون لي مقدسا لأسكن في وسطهم", فبناء بيت الرب واجب أدبي وشرعي علي العبد.
*وفي ايام البطاركة الأوائل كانوا يقيمون المذبح في اي مكان يرتحلون اليه. وفي ايام موسي امر الرب بصنع خيمة الاجتماع, علي حسب المثال الذي اعطاه الرب لموسي (خر 14:5, 27:25, عب5:8) فكانت كنيسة متنقلة _في سيناء_ لأن الشعب لم يستقر في مكان واحد.
*وفي عصر سليمان شيدت اول كنيسة مبنية (هيكل سليمان) علي هضبة شرق القدس (2 أي 2) علي حسب المثال الذي اظهره الله لداود ابيه في الرؤيا (1 أي11:28, 12, 19), وتسمت "بالهيكل" من باب تسمية الكل باسم الجزء, كما قال احدهم. ولكن كلمة (هيكل)Hekal في العبرية والعربية مشتقة من اللغة الأكادية (بمعني البيت العظيم) وكانت تطلق بوجه خاص علي القصر الملكي, وهيكل الله هو الذي يسكن فيه ملك الملوك, ويملك علي مشاعر الناس وقلوبهم ويعيش في بيته مع شعبه ومن اجله .

ج_ وفي العهد الجديد : كانت علية صهيون (بيت مارمرقس) هي اول كنيسة (أع 13:1, 2:2) كما اجتمع ا لرسل في هيكل سليمان احيانا(أع 26) وفي البيوت اقيمت القداسات ايضا (رو5:16, اكو 19:16) وفي المغارات والصحاري والحقول والخلاء بسبب الاضطهادات. وزاد بناء الكنائس منذ عصر قسطنطين وبتشجيع امه الملكة هيلانة, كما طلب قسكنطين صنع كنيسة من الكتان (كالخيمة) لترافق جيوشه أثناء الحرب.
​+++​


----------



## K A T Y (17 يناير 2007)

_س(16) كيف تبني الكنيسة ؟ وما اشكالها ؟_​ 


(أ) يقول يوسابيوس المؤرخ الكنسي (القرن 4م) : "ان الكنيسة المنظورة تبني علي صورة الكنيسة الغير منظورة (أورشاليم السمائية).
وهي السماء علي الأرض".وقال اوريجانوس "ان الكنيسة هي امثال بالملكوت العتيد". وقال ذهبي الفم "يليق بنا ان نخرج من الكنيسة(بعد القداس) ونحن نحمل معنا ما يليق بها كموضع مقدس, مأناس هابطين من السماء نفسها.
وحدثوا الناس كأنكم كنتم بصحبة الملائكة ومصرين علي ان تتحدثوا عن الرب وتكونون معه"
"ونقيم مبني الكنيسة والمبني يبني اولادنا". "والكنيسة تتكلم عن معان وقيم"​ 
(ب) قد تكون الكنيسة علي شكل صليب : في النظام البيزنطي ولم يعرفه المعمار الكنسي القبطي, كما قال بطلر (Butler) في كتابه عن كنائس مصر القديمة.

(ج) او علي شكل دائرة : وتشير لطبيعة الكنيسة الأبدية وهي نادرة في الكنيسة القبطية.

(د) علي شكل سفينة : (دسقولية باب 10) لأنها سفينة نجاة للمؤمنين بالمسيح في بحر هذا العالم المتلاطم الأمواج (تجارب الحياة) لتنقذهم من الغرق في الخطايا وتوصلهم لميناء الخلاص. وأن المؤمنين مسافرين للأبدية وهي رمز لفلك نوح الذي به خلص الله 8 أنفس (تك 8) والفلك رمز لمدينة الله في رحلتها عبر التاريخ"
"والسفينة تحمل عدة اجناس وسط العواصف (العالم) والله الآب هو صاحبها والمسيح قبطانها والكهنة هم بحارتها والشمامسة المجذفون ومعلمو الموعوظين هم المضيفون" (اكليمندس الاسكندري).

(ه) والطراز "البازيليكي" (الملكي) هو الكنيسة المستطيلة ذات صحن وجناحين ويغطي هياكلها وصحنها جمالون من الخشب او الفخار او القرميد (الطوب).

(ح) الطراز البيزنطي : (أصله مصري) ويمتاز بأن له "قباب" (domes) وله "خوارس" 

(ز) ويجب أن تنشأ الكنيسة باذن الأسقف (القديس باسليوس قانون 94).


+++​
​


----------



## mary (18 يناير 2007)

ميرسى يا كاتى على الموضوع الجميل ده وطبعاً متظرين باقى موضوع بناء الكنيسة بس من الداخل أيضاً ونظام الخوارس والأيقونات .......


----------



## K A T Y (20 يناير 2007)

ميرسي قوي يا ماري علي تشجيعك الجميل ده

وانشاء الله الموسوعة ديه شاملة كل حاجة


----------



## K A T Y (20 يناير 2007)

_س(17) لماذا تتجه الكنائس نحو الشرق؟_

​اتجه المصلون (orientation) نحو هيكل اوراشليم في العهد القديم, لأنه كان يمثل الحضرة الالهية (ما افرام السرياني والقديس باسليوس واكليمنضس الاسكندري وأوريجينوس وترتليانوس).

وقيل في تعليل ذلك ان المسيح هو شمس البر "شرقنا" ولتتذكر الفردوس المفقود (الذي كان في الشرق), كما قال القديس باسليوس الكبير وعلله مار افرام السرياني بقوله "لنؤكد استعاضتنا لأورشليم الأرضية بالسمائية".وذكر القديس يوحنا الدمشقي "الاتجاه الي الشرق يشير لطلب مدينتنا الأبدية ولمجئ المسيح الثاني من المشرق" (مت27:24, 11:1).

وفي الدسقولية "يلزم ان تصلوا نحو الشرق لانه مكتوب أعط مجدا لله الراكب سما السموات نحو الشرق" (مز68) وأن نجمه جاء من المشرق.

وقال القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي : "لما صلب المسيح تطلع نحو الغرب فيجب ان نتطلع نحو الشرق (نحو المصلوب) ورمز للميلاد الجديد والرجاء للمؤمنين كما يقول القديس اكليمنضس الاسكندري : "مع شروق الشمس يتجدد المؤمن منطلقا لبداية جديدة وأنه يجب أن يكون هناك اتفاق علي جهة الصلاة للنظام العام للكنيسة.​+++​


----------



## K A T Y (20 يناير 2007)

_س(18) لماذا تسمي الكنائس بأسماء القديسين والشهداء والملائكة؟_

​أ- ليسهل تمييزها بعضها عن البعض, خاصة اذا كانت أكثر من واحدة في مكان واحد.

ب- احياء لذكري القديسين, فقد قال الرب عن المرأة التي سكبت الطيب علي قدميه "حينما يكرز بالانجيل يكرز بما فعلته هذه المرأة تذكارا لها" (مت13:26).

ج- كما يتم بناء الكنائس علي اجساد الشهداء وتسمي بأسمائهم تخليدا لذكراهم.

د- ان الوحي قد ذكر اسم "هيكل سليمان", "شريعة موسي", كلام ارميا, كنيسة اللاودوكيين (كو15:4_16) كنيسة افسس......الخ وتطلق الأسماء علي الكنائس علي ضوء ما ذكره الوحي في الأمثلة السابقة.

ه- ان الرب قد ارتضي أن يسمي بأسماء قديسيه فقال "أنا هو اله ابراهيم واله اسحق واله يعقوب".
​+++​


----------



## K A T Y (23 يناير 2007)

_س(19) ما هي اقسام الكنيسة القبطية المعمارية ؟ ورموزها الروحية ؟_
​ 

أقسام الكنيسة :​ 
1-قدس الاقداس (Holy of Holies) وينقسم الي :​ 
***الهيكل (Sanctuary)
***المذبح (Altar)​ 
2- صحن الكنيسة (Nave) وينقسم الي :​ 
*** خورس الشمامسة (Chancel)
** *مكان الشعب (Nave)
** *الجناحان (Aisles)​ 
3-الدار الخارجية :​ 
*** الرواق (Narthex)
*** حجرة المعمودية 
** *حجرة الدياكونية​ 

+++​


----------



## K A T Y (23 يناير 2007)

*أولا الهيكل*

*س(20) ماهو الهيكل ؟ وما هي اسماؤه ؟ ولماذا يرتفع الصحن عن الكنيسة؟*​

هو اقدس مكان بالكنيسة ولذلك يسمي "قدس الاقداس" (علي مثال خيمة الاجتماع وهيكل سليمان القديم) وأما سبب تسميته في العهد الجديد بهذا الأسم لأنه يوجد بداخله "المذبح" الذي تقدم عليه القرابين المقدسة للرب.

ويسمي أيضا القبة العظيمة, قبة الحق, الهيكل المقدس (sanctuary) ومستقر الراحة, والسماء الثالثة, والعتبة المحتجبة (في تعبير القديس اكليمنضس تلميذ الرسل).

ويكون مربعا في الغالب وان استطال فيستطيل عرضيا (بحري قبلي).

*#* ويرتفع عن صحن الكنيسة (خورس الشمامسة) لأنه أعظم مكان فيها وحتي تستطيع الأبصار أن تتطلع اليه والي ما يتم به من صلوات.
​+++​


----------



## K A T Y (23 يناير 2007)

_س(21) ما هي اقسام الهيكل القبطي ؟_

​الهيكل ينقسم الي :

1- الحنية الشرقية (apse)

2- الدرج والعرش (Tribune &Niche)

3- المذبح (altar)

4- حامل الأيقونات (icons tasione)
​+++​


----------



## K A T Y (23 يناير 2007)

_س(22) ما المقصود "بالشرقية" (apse) ؟ وما الحكمة من وجودها شرق المذبح؟_
​
هي تجويف او انحناء نصف دائري (القبو) الموجود في الحائط الشرقي للهيكل (niche) وتسمي اصطلاحيا : "حضن الآب" ويرسم عليها المسيح آتيا علي السحاب وحوله الملائكة (الشاروبيم والسيرافيم والأربعة مخلوقات الحية الحاملة للعرش, وصور 24 قسيسا وهم يقدمون له بخورا) (رؤيا 4) أو يرسم المسيح (أو تعلق ايقونة له) ممسكا في يده بالكرة الأرضية (لأنه ضابط الكل) وعصا الرعاية (الصولجان) فييده الأخري لأنه الراعي الاعظم.

وترمز تلك الحنية الي حضن الله المشتاق لكنيسته وهي تنتظر مجيئه الثاني. أو تمثل حضن الله المفتوح لكا العالم من خلال المذابح والخدمة.

ويقاد أمامه "قنديل" دائم ليل نهار ويسمي (akoimitos) أي الذي لا ينام ويشير الي النجم الذي ظهر للمجوس في المشرق وقادهم حيث ولد الفادي في المزود وفوقه نافذة صغيرة "طاقة" تدخل منها أشعة شمس الصباح الي الهيكل لأن الله أب الأنوار.
ويكتب تحتها آية "مساكنك محبوبة" (مز83).
​+++​


----------



## K A T Y (23 يناير 2007)

_س(23) ما الهدف من وجود الدرج والعرش عند الحنية الشرقية قديما؟_​

خلف المذبح وعند استدارة حائط الشرقية (apse) وجدنا في بعض كنائس حي مصر القديمة سبعة درجات (أو ثلاثة) من الرخام أو من الحجارة, نسبة الي درجات الكهنوت السبعة وتكون نصف دائرة وأعلي درجة يقع كرسي البطريرك (أو الأسقف), حيث جرت العادة القديمة ان يلقي الاسقف عظته الأسبوعية مواجها الشعب من خلال المذبح الذي أمامه. وكان يجلس الكهنة حوله حسب درجاتهم (ولما اتسعت الكنائس كان الواعظ يلقي مواعظة من فوق الامبل بصحن الكنيسة بدلا من القائها من داخل الهيكل) وسمي كرسي الاسقف "العرش" 
(Cathedra=thronos) ولهذا تدعي الكنيسة التي بها كرسي الأسقف (أو المطران) بالكاتدرائية (cathedral) .

كان كرسي الاسقف غالبا من الخشب او مبنيا بالحجارة او من الرخام وبعد اتساع حجم الكنائس صار كرسي الاسقف متحركا وغالبا ما يوضع في خورس الشمامسة (علي الجانب البحري).

وتذكر بعض المصادر ان عرش الاسقف الداخلي كان من حجر رمزا للثبات (مز5:27) وأنه كان يتم تجليس الاسقف الجديد علي العرش _أسفل الشرقية_ وكان يقرأ من هناك انجيل الرسامة وهو عن الراعي الصالح (يو 10) ويجلس حوله الكهنة (مز 2:107) أثناء قراءة الرسائل فيشبه ذلك ما جاء في سفر الرؤيا من جلوس السيد الرب وحوله الأربعة والعشرين قسيسا في ملكوته (رؤ 2:4_4).
​+++​


----------



## K A T Y (8 فبراير 2007)

س(24) أين يقام مذبح الكنيسة القبطية الارثوذكسية؟

​
يقع المذبح في مركز الهيكل بين الدرجات الموجودة بالحنية الشرقية وباب الهيكل حيث يشير كرسي الاسقف الي عرش الله الآب ويشير المذبح الي عرش الابن "الوسيط بين الله والناس" (1تي 5:2) علي ذلك لا يجوز ان يلتصق المذبح بالحائط (رؤ 13:9) وحتي يدور حوله الكاهن وهو يرفع بخورا ويصلي سرا اواشي السلامة والآباء والاجتماعات وكأنما دخل الخادم الي العرش الالهي  يطلب من اجل الكنيسة ومن اجل شعبه او كانما حل العرش الالهي وسط الكنيسة ليكمل رسالتها وترتفع بالعالم اليه.

وهو يشير كذلك الي قبر المسيح (أو الجلجثة). ولذلك يطلب أن يكون قائما بنفسه. وكان اول مذبح في العالم بناه نوح بعد الطوفان.

ويسمي المذبح(altar) (من اللاتينية altar كما ذكرها ترتليانوس وكبريانوس في موضع ذبيحة الفداء) ويسمي ايضا في اليونانية "مائدة الرب" (trapeza kiriou) وفي العربية والعبرية "Mazbeh".
​+++​


----------



## K A T Y (8 فبراير 2007)

س(25) ما هي اسماء المذبح المسيحي؟
​يسمي المذبح المسيحي ب:

*1-المنبر*

*2-المضجع*

*3- الخدر*

*4-الكرسي *

*5-القبة*

*6-مذبح الغفران*

*7-المائدة trapeza ومائدة الرب المقدسة*

*8-محل الذبيحة (القديس اغناطيوس رسالة 4 الي فيلادلفيا)*

​*+++*​​


----------



## K A T Y (11 فبراير 2007)

س(26) هل ثمة "مذبح" في العهد الجديد؟​ 

(أ) أكدت نبوات العهد القديم اقامة مذبح في العهد الجديد, لا يرتبط بأورشليم وحدها ولا يقتصر علي شعب معين دون غيره مثل قول الوحي فس سفر ملاخي النبي :"لأنه من مشرق الشمس الي مغربها اسمي عظيم بين الأمم, وفي كل مكان يقرب بخور لاسمي وتقدمة طاهرة" (ملا 10:1_11) وهو لا ينطبق علي بخور العهد القديم, ولا تقدمته الدموية التي لا يجوز تقدمتها في غير اورشليم وبمعرفة الكهنة العبرانين (اللاويين) وحدهم.​ 
(ب) أكد اشعياء النبي علي أنه سيوجد مذبح في مصر تقدم عليه ذبيحة وتقدمة (أش 19:9_22).​ 
(ج) تحدث الرب يسوع عن المذبح في العهد الجديد (مت 23:5_24).​ 
(د) تحدث الرسول بولس عن "مائدة الرب" (اكو 21:10, عب10:13) وعن الاشتراك فيها (اكو 17:10) وشروطه​ 
(ه) أشارت الدسقولية الي الافخارستيا(سر الشكر) وتحدث عنه ايضا الآباء مثل اغناطيوس ويوستينوس وكيرلس الاورشليمي وكبريانوس واغسطينوس..الخ​ 

+++​


----------



## K A T Y (11 فبراير 2007)

س(27) مما يصنع المذبح المسيحي؟ ولماذا يصنع من هذه المواد؟​ 


(أ) من الخشب: لأن السيد المسيح أقام سر الافخارستيا علي مائدة من خشب, واشاره الي صليب المخلص الخشبي والحامل لجسد الفادي والي شجرة الحياه (التي كانت في الفردوس الأرضي) والتي تقدم لنا ثمرا سماويا ولسهولة نقله أثناء الاضطهادات ووضعه في بيوت المؤمنين قديما وقيل انه استمر استخدامه حتي ايام أغسطينوس (أوائل القرن 5)​ 
(ب) من حجر: وكانت المذابح تغطي رفات الشهداء (relics) وتمثل جزءا من مقابرهم, كما رآه القديس يوحنا الرسول في رؤياه كما يقول مانصه: "رأيت تحت المذبح نفوس الذين قتلوا من اجل كلمة الله, ومن الشهادة التي عندهم" (رؤ 9:6) وبنيت المذابح فوق قبورهم كأمر الرسل (قوانين الرسل 17:4).​ 
(ج) من المعدن : بعد أن صارت المسيحية ديانة رسمية في الدولة الرومانية استخدمت المعادن الثمينة كالذهب والفضة مبالغة في اكرام مائدة الرب وذكر المؤرخ البيزنطي سوزومين بأنه كان لكنيسة القديسة صوفيا بالقسطنطنية مذبحا ذهبيا.
كما أهدي قسطنطين مذبحا من الفضة مطلي بالذهب ومحلي بالجواهر لكنيسة بطرس الرسول بروما.​ 

+++​


----------



## K A T Y (11 فبراير 2007)

س(28) ما هو شكل المذبح المسيحي؟​ 



يكون مربع او مكعب الشكل وعلي شكل قبر (في مصر) أو عبارة عن لوحة سميكة تقام علي أربعة اعمدة أو علي عامود واحد (في الغرب) ويجب ان يكون فارغا من الداخل لتوضع فيه عظام القديسين (رؤ 9:6).​ 

وأن تكون به فتحة من جهة الشرق لتخبئة الذخائر المقدسة عند الضرورة ولذا لا يجوز عمل مذبح قائم علي أعمدة كما لا يجوز اقامته علي درج يصعد عليه الكاهن (خر 26:20) ويسمي في القبطية "Manershoshi".​ 

+++​


----------



## K A T Y (11 فبراير 2007)

س(29) ما فائدة اللوح المقدس (Binax) الذي يوضع علي المذبح؟ وما هي رموزه؟

​يوضع (Altar board) في مكان مستطيل خمنحوت في سطح المذبح بعمق 2.5 سم بين غطائي المذبح. وهو غالبا من الخشب (او نادرا من الرخام) ويشير الي صليب المخلص الخشبي او الي شجرة الحياه التي كانت وسط جنة عدن اما اللوح الرخامي (الحجري) فهو يشير الي الصخرة التي تفجرت الي 12 نبعا وسقطت بين اسرائيل في وسط سيناء (وعند اليونان يصنع من الكتان وعند النساطرة من جلد).

ويرسم عليه صليب او اكثر والحرفان "A ,W" (الاول والآخر). واحيانا يكتب عليه آية من مزمور مثل " مذابحك يارب اله القوات ملكي والهي" (مز 3:83) ولا يجوز الصلاة علي المذبح بدون لوح مقدس (مكرس بالصلاة وبمسحة الميرون) ويجوز استخدام اللوح وحده في اقامة القداس.
وسبب وجوده قديما ليسهل حمله والتنقل به أثناء الاضطهادات أو بعدهم عن الكنائس . وتستخدمه الكنيسة القبطية الآن في القري التي ليس بها كنيسة.​+++​


----------



## REDEMPTION (25 فبراير 2007)

*+*


سلام ونعمة ..

أحييك يا كاتى على هذا الجهد المبذول و أشكرك على خدمتك الممتعة و المفيدة 

و ننتظر باقى التكملة ..


----------



## K A T Y (1 مارس 2007)

_ميرسي يا طارق علي تشجيعك بجد _

_وبجد اول ما ارجع هاكمل لاني قد ايه زعلانة في الفترة ديه اني مش بكتب_


----------



## K A T Y (12 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: موسوعة الطقوس القبطية ( الجزء الاول )*

س(30) ما فائدة القبة التي تقع فوق المذبح؟ وما رموزها؟​ 



يتم صنع القبة (Ciborium) من الخشب وتحمل علي أربعة اعمدة من الخشب أو الرخام وفوقها الصليب (علامة الانتصار) وبداخلها رسم للسيد المسيح وملائكة طائرة أو تطلي باللون الأزرق وبها نجوم (رمز للسماء) حيث المسيح جالس علي العرش وحوله ملائكته. اما الأعمدة الأربعة التي تحمل القبة فتشير الي الأربعة اركان للمسكونة او الي الانجليين الأربعة (الذين يرسمون احيانا داخل القبة او علي الاعمدة الخاصة بها)

ويدعوها البعض "العرش" وكانت بين الأربعة اعمدة قضبان معدنية الغرض منها تعليق الستائر قديما (مثل كنيسة أبي سرجة في مصر القديمة) وكانت تسدل الستائر من كل جانب عند حلول الروح القدس علي مائدة الذبيحة وعند تلاوة الاعتراف . وقد بطل استخدامها والاكتفاء بالحجاب (حامل الايقونات) لستر الاقداس عن الرؤية كما ذكره ذهبي الفم في احدي عظاته.

والعرش القبطي علي شكل قبة أما في الغرب فقد كان علي شكل مخروطي او هرمي وكان فوقه صليب كبير _أو اربعة صلبان_ اشارة الي جراحات المسيح الخمس.
وقد الغي هذا العرش في القرن ال13 هناك.


+++​


----------



## K A T Y (12 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: موسوعة الطقوس القبطية ( الجزء الاول )*

س(31)ما عدد الأغطية التي يغطي بها المذبح القبطي؟ وما رموزها؟​ 


كان يغطي بأغطية موشاة _برسوم الملائكة والصلبان_ بخيوط من ذهب وهي تشير الي الأكفان التي لف بها جسد الفادي عند دفنه وكذلك الحرص علي الدم الذي في الكأس حتي لا يهرق علي الارض وانما تمتصه الأغطية اذا ما انسكب عليهافيسهل غسلها او حرقها والقاء ترابها في جرن المعمودية او في ماء جاري.

وفي الطقس القبطي تستخدم ثلاث اغطية للمذبح كالآتي:-

(أ) غطاء اول يصل الي الأرض -من كل جانب- وهو من القطن او الكتان او الحرير ومزين بصليب من كل ناحية.

(ب) غطاء ثان فوق السابق من كتان أبيض -رمز للنقاوة- ويتدلي 15 سم من كل ناحية ويوضع اللوح المقدس بين هذين الغطائين.

(ج) والغطاء الثالث يسمي "ابروسفارين" Prospharine من كلمة "برسفورا" اليونانية التي تعني "تقدمة" وقيل ايضا انه يسمي بذلك لأنه يرفع عن المذبح عندما يقول الشماس عبارة اولها "ابروسفارين=تقدموا عن هذا الرسم, ويشير الي الحجر الذي دحرجه الملاك عن فم القبر المقدس . وبعد صلاة الصلح يرفعه الكاهن والشماس ويحركانه فتعطي الجلاجل (أجراس صغيرة) الموجودة به اصواتا مسموعة تشير الي الزلزلة التي حدثت أثناء قيامة السيد المسيح من بين الأموات.


+++​


----------



## K A T Y (12 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: موسوعة الطقوس القبطية ( الجزء الاول )*

س(32) كيف يتم الحفاظ علي قدسية المذبح؟​ 

(أ) عدم تناول العلمانين من الأسرار المقدسة داخله.

(ب) الدخول حفاة الأقدام (خر 10:3) (وخلع الحذاء يشير الي عدم استحقاقنا الوقوف في هذا الموضع المقدس مثلما امر الرب موسي ويشوع بخلع احذيتهما لأنهما كانا يقفان في مواضع مقدسة) ويري العلامة القبطي أوريجانوس ان الأحذية مصنوعة من جلد حيوان ميت , وأن خلعها اشارة لخلع محبة الأمور الميتة والالتصاق بالسماويات الخالدة).

(ج) عدم الكلام مطلقا في المذبح عدا ما تدعو اليه الضرورة.


+++​


----------



## K A T Y (12 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: موسوعة الطقوس القبطية ( الجزء الاول )*

س(33) من الذي له الحق في دخول الهيكل؟​

الأساقفة والشمامسة (deacons) (مجمع اللاذقية عام 367 قانون 19) وذلك احتراما وتقديسا للهيكل كما يدخلوه الملوك والرؤساء المسيحيون باعتبارهم من رعاة الشعب علي اساس أن داود الملك كان يتقدم الناس في الصلاة.



ولا يجوز دخول الشعب للمذبح للتناول ولا يدخله ايضا من توقع عليهم احكام كنسية ولا الموعوظين ولا النساء وان كان يري البعض جواز دخول الرجال المتناولين


+++​


----------



## K A T Y (12 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: موسوعة الطقوس القبطية ( الجزء الاول )*

س(34) ما هي اداب الوقوف في الهيكل؟​ 


أ- أن يقف الأساقفة والكهنة بخشوع ووقار .

ب- أن تكون العبادة *(الصلوات)* بعمق وروحانية : "الذين يرتلون علي المذبح لا يرتلون بلذة بل بحكمة" *(قوانين باسليوس 97*) وبروح متضعة وفرح الروح القدس.

ج- يكنس الشماس (الدياكون) المذبح ويلقي ترابه في ماء جار *(مصباح الظلمة باب 8)*.


+++​


----------



## K A T Y (13 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: موسوعة الطقوس القبطية ( الجزء الاول )*

س(35) لماذا يتم تكريس (تدشين) المذبح المقدس وادواته؟​ 

كل ادوات المذبح يقوم الأسقف بتكريسها (تخصيصها للخدمة) بدهنها (مسحها) بالميرون اثناء تكريس الكنيسة الجديدة خلال طقس خاص (يبدأ من الغروب وحتي القداس الالهي صباحا)
وان كان يمكن اقامة قداس فوق المذبح الجديد _الغير مكرس_ مادام يوضع عليه اللوح المقدس. وفي رسالةالقديس بطرس لتلميذه اكليمنضس (أسقف روما) قال :"كل هيكل تبنيه تختمه بخاتم الرب الذي هو الميرون المقدس"

هذا واذا لم يتمكن الأسقف من تكريس الأواني والأغطية واللفائف فانه يعطي حلا خاصا لقمص الكنيسة لتكريسها ورشمها بالميرون

ومن اسباب تكريس المذبح واوانيه ما يلي:-

أ- مثلما فعل يعقوب اب الأباء الذي كرس الحجر الذي نام تحته وهناك رأي رؤيا سمائية وصب عليه زيتا ودعا المكان :بيت ايل" أي بيت الله (تك 10:28-19)

ب-أمر الرب موسي باعداد دهن المسحة (زيت زيتون مقدس مع عدد من الأطياب) لمسح خيمة الاجتماع وتابوت الشهادة ومائدة خبز الوجود والمنارة ومذبحي البخور والمحرقة والمرحضة (اناء غسل الأيدي) "وكل من يمسها يكون مقدسا" (خر 25:30).

ج-وتنص قوانين الكنيسة علي ضرورة تدشين الكنيسة ورشمها بزيت الميرون المقدس كما ورد في كتب الطقس القبطي الخاص بذلك .
ويصلي الآب البطريرك -او نيافة المطران او الأسقف- بحضور الكهنة والأراخنة. وتتم قراءة المزامير (150-121) ويرفع البخور ثم تصلي الاواشي وفصل من انجيل القديس لوقا (عن التجلي) وفصل التجديد (من انجيل مار يوحنا) ويتم التدشين ثم تختم الصلاة بصلاة الشكر والتسبحة ثم تبدأ صلوات القداس الالهي.


+++​


----------



## K A T Y (13 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: موسوعة الطقوس القبطية ( الجزء الاول )*

س(36) ما هي الأشياء التي يتم ادخالها للمذبح القبطي ؟​ 



الخبز (القربان) والخمر وهي مادتا السر الأقدس والبخور المستخدم في الخدمة وزجاجة الميرون وزيت للقنديل 

(المعلق في الشرقية) وزيت الغاليلاون ويدهن به المعمد قبل تعميده ويحرم دخول اي سوائل (غير الماء) أو طير 

أو حيوان ( أقوال الرسل القانون 2).





+++​


----------



## K A T Y (13 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: موسوعة الطقوس القبطية ( الجزء الاول )*

س(37) لماذا قد تتعدد المذابح في الكنيسة الواحدة؟​ 


في البداية كان أسقف المدينة يقوم بخدمة ليتورجيا الافخارستيا (القداس) بمعاونة الاكليروس ثم صار الكهنة 

يخدمون القداس وحدهم (أو واحد منهم فقط) عندما كثرت الكنائس.



ولما نمت اعداد الشعب المسيحي تعددت القداسات اليومية ولا سيما بالنسبة للعاملين بالدولة وغيرهم من اصحاب 

الحرف والمهن الأخري.



ومن تقاليد الكنيسة القبطية القديمة انه لا يقام اكثر من قداس علي مذبح واحد في نفس اليوم (يكون المذبح صائما 

حسب التعبير العام) ونفس الشئ بالنسبة لعدم استخدام ملابس الخدمة اكثر من مرة في اليوم.


ويمكن اقامة اكثر من قداس -في نفس الوقت- كما هو الجاري حاليا لاسيما في المناسبات التي يكثر فيها الشعب 

وكذلك لاتاحة الفرصة لقداس خاص لأطفال التربية الكنسية والاطفال الرضع منعا للضوضاء ولسهولة المناولة 

من الاسرار المقدسة .

وقد تخصص هياكل صغيرة للقداسات او مزارات الشهداء او القديسين (Chapel=Shrine) وتكون باسم قديس

 او شهيد وتقام فيه القداسات.





+++​


----------



## REDEMPTION (13 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: موسوعة الطقوس القبطية ( الجزء الاول )*

*+*

*سلام ونعمه *

*عودة قوية يا أخت كاتى .. أحييك عليها كثيراً جداً  *

*باركك الله و أعطاك نعمه أكثر *


----------



## K A T Y (13 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: موسوعة الطقوس القبطية ( الجزء الاول )*

_ميرسي يا طارق علي تشجيعك ومتابعتك_

_بس للاسف انا مسافرة خلاص بكرة وان كان ليا عمر هاكمل بعد امتحاناتي انشاء الله_

_ومحتاجة لصلواتكم كتير _


----------



## REDEMPTION (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موسوعة الطقوس القبطية ( الجزء الاول )*

*+*

سلام نعمه ..

الاخت الحبيبه كاتى ..

اشكرك على مجهودك الضخم .. فأنا اعلم مشقة النقل من الكتب الى الكمبيوتر .. فكان الله معك يعينك و يساعدك .. 

و احب ان اخبرك بعض الاقتراحات التى اود أن توافقينى عليها : 

و هى أننى بإذن المسيح سأعمل ملف لهذه الموسوعه الجزء الاول و الجزء الثانى ليعمل على برنامج e-sword ..  وتكون موسوعه شاملة يستخدمها الجميع للمنفعه .. 
كل ما أتمناه منك هو أمرين فقط .. اعلم انه مجهود مضاعف عليك .. وهو اولا .. *الدقه فى النقل* .. لاننى سآخذ كوبى مباشرة من مما تنقليه و أنقله للبرنامج  .. و ثانياً ان *تستمرى فى الكتابة حتى نهاية الجزء الاول* .. و أن تستمر أختنا العزيزه الغائبه بنت الفادى فى كتابة الجزء الثانى

فما رأيك فى هذا المشروع  ؟ 


تحياتى


----------



## K A T Y (25 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: موسوعة الطقوس القبطية ( الجزء الاول )*

_اولا بعتذر عن التاخير في الرد_

_بس بجد انا مكنتش فاضية معايا امتحانات_

_وللاسف انا الفترة ديه في ظروف عندي في البيت_

_بس بجد الفترة ديه تخلص علي خير وانا هاكمل كتابة _

_وبمجهود مضاعف وانا ببقي مبسوطة فعلا انا و بكتب _

_وبجد هو مشروع حلو وربنا يساعدك _

_وصليلي كتير _


----------



## K A T Y (30 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: موسوعة الطقوس القبطية ( الجزء الاول )*

أواني الخدمة في المذبح (Sacred Vesseld)​ 
س(38) ماهي الاواني التي توضع علي المذبح؟​ 

*يجب ان توضع عليه الأواني المكرسة فقط(المدهونة بالميرون) ولا يجوز حملها لبيت أحد, وتلف الأدوات المكرسة والأغطية -مع اللفائف- في لفة واحدة توضع علي المذبح بعد الصلاة ثم يعاد حلها واعدادها لصلاة القداس التالي, وتشمل :*
*(الكرسي, الصينية, والكأس, والمعلقة والقبة وكتاب البشارة, والصليب,والمجمرة, ودرج البخور, والمراوح الليتروجية, وقارورتي الدم والماء)*
*ولا يجوز وضع شئ غريب آخر علي المذبح.*​ 

+++​


----------



## K A T Y (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: موسوعة الطقوس القبطية ( الجزء الاول )*

س(39) أين توضع الكأس أثناء القداس؟
​ 
توضع خلال فتحة الكرسي العلوية (بلسانين) وهو صندوق خشبي 25x30 سم ويصنع من خشب ثمين ويكون مكعبا او شبه مستدير وبه صور مقدسة ويشير الي عرش الله الآب (كما يشير المذبح نفسه الي عرش الأبن) ويشبه بتابوت العهد القديم الذي كان يوضع بداخله قسط المن وكذلك هذا الكرسي يضم كأس الدم ​دم المسيح الذي يتغذي به المؤمنون ويحيون (يو 54:6) .​ 


+++​


----------



## K A T Y (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: موسوعة الطقوس القبطية ( الجزء الاول )*

_*س (40) ما هي الكأس؟ وما هي رموزها ؟*_​ 


*تسمي بالقبطية Bi-avot وفي اليونانية Botiron , وهي متوسطة الحجم ولها عنق تنتهي بقاعدة مستديرة وكان يرسم عليها قديما صورة حمل (lamb) كما قال العلامة ترتليانوس, رمزا لحمل الله الذي يحمل خطية العالم كله (يو 29:1 ) *​ 
*ويذكر القديس ابيفانيوس اسقف قبرص انها صنعت من خشب ومن ذهب ومن فضة (بعد انتصار المسيحية أيام قسطنطين الكبير) او من الزجاج حتي لا يتسرب منها الدم المقدس كما تم صنعها من الفخار في وقت الاضطهادات التي سلبت نفائس الكنائس.*​ 
*وترمز الكأس الي الجهاد الروحي اذ أن ملاك الرب قد حضر الي الفادي في بستان جثيماني (بجبل الزيتون) وكان يقويه وبيده كأسا.*​ 
*لذلك يتم دفن البطاركة الأقباط وبيدهم كأسا كعلامة علي جهادهم الروحي الطويل في الخدمة ورعاية الشعب بتعب وصبر كما تشير الي الوعاء الذي جمعت فيه المريمات دم المخلص الذي سال منه وهو فوق الصليب .*​ 
*كما ترمز الي الصخرة التي ضربها موسي النبي بعصاه فأخرجت ماء ونحن نرتوي من كأس الرب علي مثال بني اسرائيل في البرية (العالم).*​ 
_*هذا وتكون الكأس عن يمين المذبح (حز 1:47) وعن يمينه الصينية اشارة الي خروج دم من جنب الفادي الأيمن.* _​ 


+++​


----------



## K A T Y (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: موسوعة الطقوس القبطية ( الجزء الاول )*

س (41) ما هو الغرض من وجود الصينية فوق المذبح ؟ ولأي شي ترمز ؟

​​تسمي بالقبطية Ti- discos وهي من المعدن ومستديرة الشكل ومسطحة ولها حافة ملساء ويوضع فيها الحمل (القربانة) .

وتشير الي قبر مخلصنا والي قسط المن القديم او مزود بيت لحم

وفي استدارتها تشير للشمس (شمس البر = المسيح له المجد).


+++​


----------



## K A T Y (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: موسوعة الطقوس القبطية ( الجزء الاول )*

_*س (42) ما فائدة النجم ؟ وما هي رموزه الروحية ؟*_​ 
_يسمي "بالقبة" وفي اليونانية Aster او (النجم) ويصنع عادة من الفضة او من معدن آخر ابيض وهو عبارة عن شريطين علي شكل قوس متقاطعين كصليب وهو كقبة توضع فوق الصينية وتغطي بلفافة حتي لا تمس الحمل ويرمز الي النجم الذي ظهر فوق المذود في بيت لحم._

_وقيل ان القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم اول بطريرك القسطنطينية (اوائل القرن الخامس) هو اول من استخدمه._


_+++_​


----------



## REDEMPTION (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: موسوعة الطقوس القبطية ( الجزء الاول )*

*+*

سلام ونعمة .. 

مجهود رائع يا كاتي .. ربنا يبارك خدمتك و ينميها أكثر و أكثر 

أشكرك كثيراً على هذه المعلومات التى أول مره أعرفها 

صلواتك


----------



## K A T Y (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: موسوعة الطقوس القبطية ( الجزء الاول )*

*ميرسي يا طارق علي كلامك المشجع ده*

*ربنا يباركك *

*وصليلي كتير*
​


----------



## K A T Y (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: موسوعة الطقوس القبطية ( الجزء الاول )*

*س (43) ما فائدة الملعقة (المستير)؟*

​ 
تسمي بالقبطية Mistir وقد كان يتم التناول من الكأس مباشرة (كما هو الحال عليه في الكنيسة الكاثوليكية بروما)ولكن استخدمت المعلقة (المستير) في القرن 6 م لأنها افضل واسهل وتصنع من المعدن كالذهب والفضة او غيرهما وهي نصف كروية ولها يد , ويحفر عليها بعض آيات المقدسة.​ 
وقيل ان الكاهن يستخدم ملقطا (ماشة) من الفضة ليمسك به الجوهرة (قطعة صغيرة من الجسد المقدس) ويضعها به في فم المتناول كما امسك احد الساروفيم جمرة من علي المذبح ومس بها شفتي اشعياء النبي فطهرتا (أش 1:6).​

+++​


----------



## Tabitha (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: موسوعة الطقوس القبطية ( الجزء الاول )*

*موضوع راااااااااااائع يا كاتي ،،

متابعة معكم ،،*


----------



## K A T Y (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: موسوعة الطقوس القبطية ( الجزء الاول )*

_ميرسي ليكي يا انستاسيا_

_وعلي متابعتك_

_ربنا معاكي_


----------



## K A T Y (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: موسوعة الطقوس القبطية ( الجزء الاول )*

_س (44) ما المقصود بكتاب " البشارة" ؟ وما هي استخداماته ؟ (Gospel)_
​ 

_علبة تضم كتاب البشائر الاربعة وكانت تكتب بخط اليد باللغة القبطية او العربية او بهما معا, وتوضع داخل غلاف محكم الاغلاق (علبة) من الفضة مرسوم عليها صور الانجيلين الأربعة, او ترسم عليها وجه ام النور حاملة الطفل يسوع ومن الناحية الاخري رسم لقديس البيعة الموجود بها ._​ 
_ويوضع علي المذبح وقت خدمة القداس وتستخدم في اوشية الانجيل , ودورات البخور ._​ 
_وعند صلاة اوشية الانجيل يمسكها الشماس ويسير بظهره حول المذبح أمام الكاهن , ثم يمسكها الكاهن ويضعها فوق رأسه عندما يتقدم لقراءة الانجيل بعد ان يقبلها ويقدمها لاخواته الكهنة ._
_وفي حالة وجود الآب البطريرك او الاسقف هو الذي يمسك بالبشارة دليل مسئوليته عن كلمة الله._​


_+++_​


----------



## K A T Y (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: موسوعة الطقوس القبطية ( الجزء الاول )*

_س(45) لماذا يوجد وعاء للذخيرة المقدسة بالهيكل؟_​ 

ويسمي "حق" التناول وهو انء معدني صغير محكم الاغلاق, وتوضع فيه الذخيرة المقدسة  (جزء من الجواهر المقدسة مغموس في الدم المقدس).​ 
وهو من الفضة ويحمله الأب الكاهن بعد القداس ويتوجه به الي المريض الذي لا يستطيع الحضور للكنيسة للتناول.​ 
ويلزم استخدام الذخيرة المقدسة في نفس اليوم  (ولا يبقي منه شيئا كما يفعل الكاثوليك).​ 

+++​


----------



## K A T Y (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: موسوعة الطقوس القبطية ( الجزء الاول )*

_س (46) ما هي القوارير التي توجد بالهيكل ؟ وما الغرض من وجودها __؟_​

_توجد قارورتان صغيرتان (Cruets) خاصتان بالخمر والماء اللذان يوضعان في الكأس -بعد اختيار الحمل- كما يوضع زيت الميرون المقدس في زجاجة اخري, ويحفظ بالهيكل (واحيانا فوق المذبح) لاستخدامه في التعميد._​ 
_وهناك ايضا قارورة لزيت" الغاليلاون" المستخدم في قداس المعمودية, وكذلك قارورة زيت ابوغلامسيس (ليلة سبت الفرح) وقارورة زيت اخري من صلاة مسحة المرضي للشفاء والبركة للراغبين من الشعب (يع 4:5)._​ 
_وهناك تعبير طقسي يسمي "تصويم الأواني المقدسة" والمقصود به انه في نهاية القداس الالهي يقوم الشماس بتجفيف كل أواني الخدمة المستخدمة في ذلك اليوم (الكأس - الصينية - القبة - المستير) جيدا, ثم تلف في قطعة قماش مربعة (بقجة) وتربط خمس رباطات, تتم ثلاث ربطات باسم الثالوث القدوس, والاثنتان للمجد والاكرام للثالوث الأقدس._​ 

_+++_​


----------



## man4truth (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: موسوعة الطقوس القبطية ( الجزء الاول )*

*شكرا على الموضوع الشيق والمهم ده​*


----------



## K A T Y (2 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: موسوعة الطقوس القبطية ( الجزء الاول )*

*اشكرك اخي العزيز man4truth*

*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## @CATHOLIC@ (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: موسوعة الطقوس القبطية ( الجزء الاول )*

*ربي يحفظكم يا رب رائع جدا الف شكؤ موضوع رائع والله

جهد تشكرون عليه بجد*​


----------



## ينبوع المحبة (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: موسوعة الطقوس القبطية ( الجزء الاول )*

ميرسى على الموضوع الجميل دة يا كاتى

انا هافضل متابعة معاكى​


----------



## K A T Y (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: موسوعة الطقوس القبطية ( الجزء الاول )*

*ميرسي ليك يا كاثوليك*

*وميرسي يا ينبوع المحبة عل مروركم الجميل ده*

*ربنا يبارك حياتكم*​


----------



## K A T Y (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: موسوعة الطقوس القبطية ( الجزء الاول )*

س(47) لماذا يوضع صليب كبير بالهيكل القبطي, واخر في يد الكاهن؟ وما هي رموزه؟

​يسمي في اليونانية "استافروس" (Stavros) وفي القبطية "خاش" او "بي شيه" (Bi she). ويقول القديس امبروسيوس : "ان الصليب للكنيسة كالسارية للمركب او العلم الخاص بكل دولة والذي يدل علي جنسيتها".

ويكون من الذهب او من الفضة او اي معدن اخر ويمسكه الكاهن في يده اثناء الصلوات كسلاح في وجه قوات الشر (مز 5:44 , أش 17:59).

ويرمز للملاك الذي قاد بني اسرائيل في البرية , ورئيس الملائكة ميخائيل الذي ظهر ليشوع خليفة موسي, وبيده سيف كما يشير الي وكالة الاسقف - أو الكاهن- عن المسيح. وحينما يقدم للشعب لتقبيله فهو يرمز لتقبيل المصلوب نفسه.

وفي تسلم الكاهن الجديد للصليب من الأسقف رمز للسلطان المعطي له من الله . ويوضع مرفوعا -في الهيكل- اثناء القداس رمزا لرفع المسيح علي عود الصليب وتثبت البيارق (الرايات او الاعلام) علي الصليب الطويل الموجود بالهيكل وترسم عليها صور روحية مناسبة (غالبا صورة قديس البيعة) ويحملها الشماس - مع ايقونة السيد المسيح او العذراء او الملائكة او الشهداء والقديسين - وهم يطوفون حول المذبح  -وفي صحن الكنيسة - في الدورات الاحتفالية (الزفة) وفي الاعياد والمناسبات والاستقبالات للآباء البطاركة والمطارنة والاساقفة.

ويحمل الشماس في يده " حية نحاسية " علي عامود مصنوع من المعدن او الذهب وفوقها صليب صغير , وتوضع في الهيكل اثناء حضور الآب البطريرك او المطران او الأسقف , او يحملها الشماس بجانبهم عندما يجلسون علي كراسيهم .
وتشير الي رفع السيد المسيح علي الصليب. وملفوفا عليها شريط من القماش الأحمر اشارة لدم المسيح الذي سفك عنا علي عود الصليب.
​+++​


----------



## K A T Y (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: موسوعة الطقوس القبطية ( الجزء الاول )*

_س(48) أين يوضع البخور في الهيكل ؟ وما نوع البخور المقدم للعبادة؟_

​ 

يوضع البخور في درج البخور , ويصنع من الخشب او من المعدن (وكان من الذهب قديما).​ 
ولا يجوز تقديم العنبر (من اصل حيواني) كبخور في المذبح, وانما تستخدم المواد الصمغية كاللبان الجاوي والعود والحصا لبان .​

*+++*​


----------



## K A T Y (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: موسوعة الطقوس القبطية ( الجزء الاول )*

_س (49) لماذا يتم التبخير في الكنيسة المصرية ؟ (Censing)_​ 




جاء ذكر البخور في التبخير بالكنيسة في كتابات الآباء الأوائل , مثل كيرلي الاورشليمي وذهبي الفم ومار افرآم السرياني .​ 
ويرمز لحضور الرب وسط شعبه (النشيد 12:1) 

والي الصلاة المرفوعة الي الله (خر 1:30 _8) 

وأمر به الله موسي (خر 34:30 _37) 

ويوضع البخور في المجمرة , ليرتفع مع صلوات الكاهن والشعب امام الرب.​ 

_+++_​


----------



## K A T Y (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: موسوعة الطقوس القبطية ( الجزء الاول )*

_*س (50) ما فائدة المبخرة (المجمرة - الشورية) وما هي رموزها؟*_​ 




*هي وعاء من المعدن وتسمي في القبطية Ti -Shori ولها ثلاث سلاسل تشير الي عمل الثالوث القدوس في موضوع الخلاص , وتنتهي بخطاف تحمل به. وفي ارتباطها معا تشير الي وحدانية الجوهر الالهي , والجلاجل الموجودة بالسلاسل تنبه الشعب لعمل الخير , وتذكرهم بما حدث امن تعدوا علي كهنوت هارون , فضربهم الرب بالوبا ولم يتوقف الا بعد تبخير موسي.*​ 
*وأما الخطاف الدلي لأسفل فيشير الي السيد المسيح الذي نزل من السماء وجاء الي الأرض . أما البقية العليا للشورية فترمز الي السماء . والجزء المجوف الذي يوضع فيه الجمر المتقد فيشير لبطن العذراء التي حملت جمر اللاهوت ولم تحترق بناره المقدسة.*​ 
*والبخور الذكي الرائحة يشير الي هدايا المجوس , والي الأطياب التي وضعها يوسف الرامي ونيقوديموس علي جسد المخلص . واحتراق البخور فوق الفحم المتقد يدل رمزيا علي الآم المسيح , والرائحة الجميلة للبخور تشير لبركات تلك الآلام المقدسة , ورمز ايضا للمؤمن الأمين المتألم من اجل الله (2 كو 15:2).*​ 
*وأما جمر النار المشتعل فيشير الي جمر اللاهوت , وبقية الفحم فيشير الي جسد السيد المسيح , واشتعال الفحم بالنار يشير الي اتحاد اللاهوت بالناسوت (مع بقاء طبيعة كل منهما) والبخور الصاعد للعلاء يشير لصلوات القديسين (رؤ3:8-4) أمام عرش النعمة.*​ 
*وعندما يبخر الكاهن وسط الشعب - ويصعد الدخان الطاهر بينهم - فيشير الي نعمة الروح القدس التي تظللهم , وكما ظللت السحابة بني اسرائيل في البرية في سيناء , ولكي ينال كل واحد البركة والتقديس (عد 46:16) ويذكرهم امام الله (رو 8:1-9).*​ 
*وحتي يرفع كل واحد صلواته من اجل ذاته, ومن اجل غيره لترتفع مع البخور المرفوع امام الله (وليس لتبخير اغطية الرأس كما يفعل بعض العامة) !! وقد تنبأ ملاخي النبي عن تقديم البخور , في كنيسة المسيح في كل العالم (ملا 11:1) وبالطبع ليست اشارة الي بخور العهد القديم الذي لا يجوز تقديمه الا بمعرفة اللاويين وفي هيكل اورشليم وحده.*​ 
*وقد امر الرسل بتقديم البخور مع الصلوات (قانون 30) مثل الاربعة والعشرين قسيسا (شيخا) الذين يحملون جامات من ذهب مملؤة بخورا امام عرش المسيح (رؤ 8:5).*
*وفي تقديم البخور للبابا او الاسقف او الكهنة عموما يراد به اشراكهم في تقديم البخور لله, مصحوبا بصلواتهم وتضرعاتهم , اذ يطلب الكاهن المشارك في ذبيحة اليوم أن يصلوا من اجله وهم يرفعون البخور البخور امام الله .*
*أما قداسة البابا فيقدم البخور مصحوبا بصلوات القديسين - الي الله - نائبا عن الشعب , كما يفعل رئيس الملائكة (رؤ 8:5) .*​

*( ويقدم الاسقف 3 مرات (أيادي) بخور والقمص يدين (مرتين) والكاهن (يد) اي مرة واحدة).*​ 


*+++*​


----------



## NAROz (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: موسوعة الطقوس القبطية ( الجزء الاول )*

*موضوع جميل جدا *


----------



## K A T Y (13 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: موسوعة الطقوس القبطية ( الجزء الاول )*



NAROz قال:


> *موضوع جميل جدا *


 
*ميرسي قوي لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة*

*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## K A T Y (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: موسوعة الطقوس القبطية ( الجزء الاول )*

*س (52) ما فائدة مراوح اليد التي توجد بالهيكل ؟ وما ترمز اليه ؟*​ 

تسمي المراوح الليتروجية (Fan, Flabellum) وتصنع مراوح المذبح من ريش النعام أو الطاووس أو جلد ناعم أو من النسيج الكتاني, ولها يد خشبية . 
ويحمل شماسان علي جانبي الهيكل ( الأيمن والأيسر) مروحتان يروحان بهما " اثناء القداس " لطرد الذباب والحشرات الطائرة الأخري , لئلا تسقط في الكأس , او تمس الأواني المقدسة (رسطب 52, لله دسقولية 38).​ 
وأما من الناحية الرمزية فهما يمثلان "الكاروبيم" الموجودين اثناء خدمة القداس (أي ملاك الذبيحة) وأن تحريكهما (الرفرفة) تدل علي العجب الذي ينتاب الملائكة من الأسرار الالهية الرهيبة , الفائقة الادراك والتي لايستحق الممؤمن التناول منها ولكن الله يعطيها لهم لمحبته وغناه في الجود . وتعلق بها جلاجل لاثارة الانتباه .​ 

_*+++*_​


----------



## adel baket (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: موسوعة الطقوس القبطية ( الجزء الاول )*

_شكرا كاتى على المعلومات الرائعه_
_الرب يبارك خدمتك_​


----------



## K A T Y (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: موسوعة الطقوس القبطية ( الجزء الاول )*

_*س (52) لماذا توجد الشموع بالهيكل وخارجه ؟ وما الحكمة منها ؟*_

​*أمر الرب بوضع المنارة في خيمة الاجتماع (خر 20:27) وفي هيكل سليمان علي مثال المسكن الأول ( 2 أي 20:4) كما امر باضاءة السرج دائما .*

*وفي العهد الجديد أمر الرسل بأن تكون الكنيسة مضاءة بأنوار كثيرة مثل السماء , ولا سيما عند قراءة الكتب المقدسة (دسقولية باب 10, 35) ولا يقدم علي المذبح سوي الشموع وزيت المصابيح (المجموع الصفوي ص 10 ) وهو زيت الزيتون كرمز للأعمال الصالحة , ونقاوة النفس وطهارتها (مت 25) وتوضيحا لعمل النعمة التي تلين القلب.*

*وتصنع القناديل من الزجاج المنقوش أو من المعدن , وتطفأ الأنوار بعد القداس , ماعدا قنديل الشرقية (الذي يتولي رعايته شماس مختص) .*

*ويجب ان تضاء الكنيسة كلها اثناء القداس -ولو نهارا- اشارة لحضور الله الساكن في نور لا يدني منه ( 1 تي 16:6) والذي يضئ المسكونة لأنه "نور العالم" ولأن الكنيسة تمثل السماء علي الأرض , ويجب ان تضاء مثلها.*

*وتضاء الشموع امام المذبح تذكارا لتجلي المسيح علي الجبل وصارت ثيابه بيضاء كالنور (مت 17) وللدلالة علي عظمة الله (رؤ 1:2) وتجلي المسيح في الكنيسة ( مت 28:8, رؤ 12:1) ولتكون الكنيسة مثل السماء واشارة لمجد الكنيسة ( رؤ 22:21).*

*+ وتضاء اللأنوار أمام الذبيحة : بناء علي اوامر الله ( خر 24:40_25) , والي عمل الذبيحة في القلب ( 2 كو 4:4_5) ومن يتقدم للتناول يخلع أعمال الظلمة ويلبس أسلحة النور ( رو 12:12_13) وللدلالة علي سمو وجلال خدمة العهد الجديد علي خدمة العهد القديم (عب 8:7_9).*

_*+ وأضاءة الشموع وقت قراءة الأنجيل : دليل علي نوره الذي اضاء المسكونة ( 2كو 4:4) وكلمة الله هي نور : "سراج لرجلي كلامك ونور لسبيلي" (مز 105:119), "الوصية مصباح والشريعة نور" ( أم 23:6) واظهارا لفرحنا بالبشارة التي سمعناها من الانجيل , من كلام يسوع " نور العالم" (ايروينموس والاستنارة الروحية (مز 19).*_

*+ واضاءة الشموع الثلاثة علي الصليب : أثناء صلاة الكاهن " (افنوتي ناي نان ) " يا الله ارحمنا" اشارة انه بالصليب نقلنا السيد المسيح من الظلمة الي نوره العجيب ( 1 بط 9:2).*

*+ واضاءة الشموع امام أيقونات القديسين : اشارة اللي انهم " يضيئون كالكواكب في ملكوت ابيهم " ( دا43:13)  وأنهم نور العالم ( مت 15:5) وكانوا كالشموع التي تذوب لتنير للآخرين . ونور الشمعةيوحي بأن القديس لم يكن منيرا بذاته انما بنعمة الروح القدس فيه ( القنديل ينير بالزيت =رمز للروح القدس).*

*وتشير الشموع ايضا للملائكة ( نار تلتهب ) والشمعدانان الموجودان علي المذبح هما اشارة الي الملائكة في قصة القيامة . أما الشمعدانان الموجودان أمام الهيكل الرئيسي فيشيران الي العهدان القديم والجديد.*

*وحمل الشمامسة للشموع وراء الكاهن المصلي " او في الدورة حول الكنيسة_ اشارة للعذاري الحكيمات , وهن يحملن المصابيح المنيرة (= الأعمال الصالحة) استعدادا للفرح السمائي. ولا يغني استعمال الضوء الكهربائي عن استخدام الشموع بالمذبح, لأنها تشير الي البذل والحب والي الفضائل ( ما يجنيه النحل من زهور عطرية للعسل والشمع) التي يتحلي بها المؤمن ( 2 بط 5:1_6).*

*والشموع تعطي ضوءا خافتا يوحي بالخشوع والرهبة.  وقد طلب القديس بطرس _في رسالته الي اقليمس تلميذه_ أن " تقاد الأنوار بالشمع _ والقناديل_ وتكون لامعة جدا " (ق30) *
*وقال القديس غريغوريوس الكبير " استعمال الشموع والقناديل ( ومنها كلمة candle) كان من جملة الطقوس المستعملة في الكنيسة عند ممارسة الأسرار المقدسة" .*
*وأكد القديس جيروم أن الأنوار كانت تضاء بها البيعة نهارا في أيامه (القرن 4)*
​*+++*​


----------



## K A T Y (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: موسوعة الطقوس القبطية ( الجزء الاول )*



nazeradel قال:


> _شكرا كاتى على المعلومات الرائعه_
> 
> 
> _الرب يبارك خدمتك_​



_*شكرا لمرورك الجميل وتشجعبك *_

_*ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## vetaa (2 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: موسوعة الطقوس القبطية ( الجزء الاول )*

جميل خااااالص يا كاتى
بجد معلومات حلوة حقيقى

ربنا يعوضك يا حبيبتى
وتانى بقى


----------



## نشات جيد (30 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: موسوعة الطقوس القبطية ( الجزء الاول )*

كل  عام   وانتم   مع   المسيح


----------



## Meriamty (23 يناير 2008)

*رد على: موسوعة الطقوس القبطية ( الجزء الاول )*



موضوع رااائع جداااا 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك 

​


----------



## زيدان المصري (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: موسوعة الطقوس القبطية ( الجزء الاول )*

لام ونعمة رب المجد يسوع المسيح تكون مع الجميع
موضوع جميل جدا ياكاتي وفيه تعدد في الشواهد وتحضير وافي وربنا يهوض تعبك
        وأحب أن أقول ايضا أن الطقوس في العهد الجديد وضعه السيد المسيح بنفسه في ليلة العشاء السري عندما قسم الخبر والخمر وأعطي عنوان جديد للذبيحة الغير دموية وأسسها السيد المعلم بنفسه ليعلم الجميع أن تواصل وجوده إلي المنتهي سيكون معنا بأستمرار علي الذبح كطقس  وأعطانا به حياه ابدية لكل من يتناول منه . وشكرا علي الموضوع الجميل


----------



## Dr Mira (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: موسوعة الطقوس القبطية ( الجزء الاول )*

موسوعة اكتر من روعة بجد ربنا معاكى وشكرا ليكى​


----------



## MarMar2004 (2 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: موسوعة الطقوس القبطية ( الجزء الاول )*

بجد يا كاتي ربنا يباركك ويحافظ عليكي ويعوض تعبك ومعلومات مفيدة وجميلة جدا 
مرسي خالص يا قمر علي المعلومات المفيدة دي


----------



## K A T Y (2 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: موسوعة الطقوس القبطية ( الجزء الاول )*

_(53) لماذا ينبغي أن يلبس الكهنة ملابس خاصة للعبادة ؟_​ 



_(أ) أنه أمر مقدس أن يكون لهارون وأولاده (الكهنة واللاويون) ملابس خاصة بالخدمة تميزهم عن بقية الشعب , وتكون مصنوعة بطريقة معينة : "للمجد والبهاء" ( خر 2:28) _
_" اسجدوا للرب في زينة مقدسة" ( 1 أي 29:16, مز 2:29)_​ 
_(ب) جاء في قوانين اكليمنضس (ق 10) : "ليكن لباس الكهنوت خلاف لباس العلمانيين"._​ 
_(ج) اشارة الي خلع الكاهن ملابسه العادية كما يخلع (يتخلي عن) أفكار العالم وخلع الأنسان العتيق (راجع زك5:2) وفي لبس ملابس أخري استعداد زهني وجسدي لخدمة الله._​ 
_(د) يشير خلع الملابس العادية الي معني القداسة , كما أمر الرب موسي لكي يخلع نعليه , لأن الأرض التي كان يقف عليها أرض مقدسة._
​ 
_(ه) وتشير ملابس الكاهن الي العطايا الألهية. فعندما رجع الأبن الضال الي أبيه ألبسه حلة جديدة __(لو 22:15)._​


_واللون الأبيض يرمز الي حياة القداسة والوداعة وجمال الروح وحسن السيرة ( المجموع الصفوي باب 12) " لتكن ثيابك في كل حين بيضاء" (جا 8:9) . ويرسم الكاهن ملابس الخدمة بالصليب- قبل ارتدائها- لتكون مقدسة._​ 

*+++*​


----------



## K A T Y (2 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: موسوعة الطقوس القبطية ( الجزء الاول )*

_(54) ما هي أنواع ملابس الخدمة الحالية ؟ وما هي رموزها ؟_​ 



_(1) *التونية* : من الكلمة اليونانية Khitoionn (ثوب) وهي متسعة , اشارة الي سعة صدر الكاهن وصبره. وتكون نازلة علي الأرجل._


_(2)* البطرشيل*: (ما يعلق في الرقبة حتي الكتفين ويدعي أيضا الوشاح ) وهو من الملابس الكهنوتية القديمة ( أشار اليه مجمع لاودوكية عام 363 ) ويكون علي شكل صدرة بشريط طويل يرتديه الكاهن , ويرسم عليه صورة السيد المسيح ورسله . ويشير الي الوثق التي ربطوا بها المسيح عند محاكمته._



_كما يشير لحمل الصليب (الطرف المدلي) ومسئولية الخدمة , والسلطان للأساقفة والخضوع للمسيح . وتدليه حول عنق الكاهن يفيد مضي النعمة المنسكبة عليه " كالدهن المنسكب علي لحية هارون" ( مز 22:133)._


_(3)* الأكمام* : وتلبس في المناسبات الروحية وتدل علي القوة (مز 24:17) وعلي عزيمة الكاهن القوية للعمل المقدس , والبركة (ربط يعقوب يديه بجلد غنم ليأخذ بركة أبيه )._


_(4)* المنطقة* : ( حزام عريض لشد الوسط ) Belt يرتديه الكاهن فوق صدره ويسمي في سوريا "الزنار" (Zonarion=griddle) (رؤ 13:1) ويشير لمعنب القوة ( مز 39:17) ورباط العفة للخادم . ويقول القديس جيروم : "جميع الفضائل التي تشير اليها الملابس الكهنوتية تكون باطلة , ان لم تصحبها وتزينها العفة . والي هذا يشير الزنار الذي يشدد الحقوين ويظبطهما ويميتها"._


_كما تشير "المنطقة" الي اليقظة والاستعداد للعمل الروحي ( لو 35:12 ) , وشدها يرمز الي الحبال التي أوثقوا بها المخلص ( يو 13:18 ) , والي ما سيفعله خدام المسيح ( الملائكة ) في العرس السماوي , من التمنطق والتقدم لخدمة المفديين ( لو 37:12 )._


_(5)* البرنس* : وهو رداء مفتوح وبلا أكمام ويشبه الجبة التي لبسها هارون . وكان يرتديه الأنبياء ( 1 مل 29:11 , 2مل :13 ) والملوك (يونان 6:3 ) والرسل ( أع 8:3 ) ويشير الي حلول الروح القدس , والي تجسد السيد المسيح ( الناسوت الذي لبسه اللاهوت ) والي فضيلة العدل ( مز 9:132 )._


_(6)* البلين *: ويغطي رأس الاسقف اشارة الي الحكمة , والي خوذة الخلاص ( 1تس 8:5 ) والي اللفائف التي تم لفها حول جسد المخلص ._


_ويلبس الكهنة الشملة أو قلنسورة ( طاقية ) متشير الي تجسد المسيح, وأنه أخلي ذاته واختفي وراء ستار الناسوت . كما تشير الي أن الراهب قد ترك العالم وراءه._


_(7) *ويلبس البطاركة والأساقفة "التاج"* في الأعياد اشارة الي الرئاسة الدينية , ولكي يتذكروا اكليل شوك المخلص , وأن الألم يتحول الي مجد في الأبدية , ويخلعونه عند قراءة الانجيل , احتراما لصوت ملك الملوك ( كلمة الله ) كما يرمز التاج الي الفضائل ( رؤ 4:4 ) ._



_(8) *العصا ( العكاز )* : اشارة الي سهر الخادم علي رعيته , أو الي الرئاسة والسلطة ._
_واستقامتها تدل علي العدالة . ورأس الحية التي يحملها الشماس في حضرة الأسقف ( أو البطريرك ) فتشير الي الحكمة ._


_ولا يحمل الأسقف عصا الرعاية في أبروشية غيره . أو في حضور قداسة البابا._


_(9)* التليج* : ( وهو حذاء من قماش , أو مشغول بالابرة ) وقال القديس باسليوس : " لات يلبس أحد حذاء داخل الهيكل " , احتراما لقدس الأقداس._




*+++*​


----------



## K A T Y (4 مايو 2008)

*رد على: موسوعة الطقوس القبطية ( الجزء الاول )*

_*س(55) لماذا توجد الألحان والموسيقي في الكنيسة ؟*_
​ 
_*التسابيح التي تقدم مع الألحان - الي الله- استدرارا لبركاته , والتماسا لرضائه , وشكرا له علي عطياه (المادية والروحية) .*_

_*كما أن الألحان لها فوائدها في تغيير الأميال الرديئة , وتؤثر في النفس المتعبة وتثير في القلب عاطفة حب للرب وتذيب قسوة القلب , فيميل الي التوبة وطلب الرحمة.*_

_*وكانت مستعملة في هيكل سليمان باستخدام المزامير "Psalms" والآلات الموسيقية ( 1 أي 9:16 , مز 150 , يع 13:5) ثم انتقلت الكنيسة في عهد الرسل (أف 19:5) وأشار البها القديس كبريانوس الشهيد (258 م) وجيروم (420 م).*_

_*وقد أمر الشهيد اغناطيوس الانطاكي (107 م) بانشاء خورس الألحان وسمح مجمع اللاذقية (364 م) بصعود المرتلين الي الأمبل (في وسط الكنيسة) للترتيل.*_

_*ويقول القديس باسليوس الكبير: "ان الترنيم هو هدؤ النفس وراحة الروح , وسكت عواصف وحركات قلوبنا ويطر الشياطين , ويجذب خدمة الملائكة . وهو سلاح في مخاوف الليل . وانه للطفل حبيب وحارس , وللرجل اكليل مجد , وللشيوخ تعزية , وللنساء زينة لائقة ".*_

_*وتمتاز الكنيسة القبطية بنغماتها الخاصة ( التي تستخدم فيها الدفوف والمثلثات ) ولها اصول فرعونية قديمة . ولها ألحان فرايحي لأيام الآحاد والأعياد السيدية , وألحان حزايني للصوم الكبير وجمعة الآلام والجنازات وعددها 72 لحنا.*_


*+++*​


----------



## K A T Y (4 مايو 2008)

*رد على: موسوعة الطقوس القبطية ( الجزء الاول )*

_*س (56) لماذا يوجد حامل أيقونات (حجاب) بالكنيسة المصرية ؟*_

​ 
*حامل الأيقونات يفصل بين الهيكل وصحن الكنيسة . وهو حاجز من خشب أو رخام ويحمل الأيقونات (iconostasione) , وفي كنائس مصر القديمة نجده مطعما بالعاج والأبنوس , وبعض الرموز والصلبان , ولا يفضل تسميته " بالحجاب " .*

*وكان قديما من أعمدة بينها ألواح خشبية أو رخامية . ويري البعض انه لإعطاء  نوع من المهابة للمذبح وسرية الافخارستيا , كما يظهر من كتابات بعض الآباء الأوائل مثل كيرلس الأوؤشليمي وذهبي الفم , بينما يري غيرهم انه مقام للإشارة ان الله لا يمكن ادراكه , ولا حدود له ( 1 تي 16:6 ) وأن أسرار الملكوت لا يمكن الوصول الي عمقها , ولمنع الشعب من الدخول للمذبح.*


*بينما يرمز - بأيقوناته المختلفة- الي المصالحة بين العالم السماوي والعالم البشري , وأن القديسين ليسوا بعيدين عنا , كما أنه يدل علي أنه قد تم تخصيص الصف الأول من صحن الكنيسة للقديسين , اللذين هم واحد مع اخوتهم المجاهدين.*


*وكان الرب قد امر بوضع " حجابين " في خيمة الأجتماع , للفصل بين الدار الخارجية والقدس, وقدس الأقداس ( خر 26, عب9 ) ونفس الشئ في هيكل سليمان . أما الحجاب المسيحي فليس مثل حجاب سليمان فهو ليس حجاب بقدر ما هو حامل للأيقونات وقد تطور لهذا الغرض منذ القرن 5 م. وقد ازداد ارتفاعه لتعليق صفوف من الأيقونات ( ولا سيما بعد ظهور بدع محاربة الأيقونات , والتي بلغت ذروتها في القرن( 9 م).*


*أما المعني المقصود من عبارة  " إنشق حجاب الهيكل " القديم ( مت 51:27),  أي قد أبطلت الطقوس الموسوية وذبائحها ( وكذلك تمزيق رئيس الكهنة ثيابه قديما فهو دليل علي بطلان الكهنوت اللاوي وحلول محله طقس العهد الجديد ) وبالتالي انتهاء الهيكل القديم.*
*كما أن السيد المسيح قد رفع الغشاوة عن قلوب المؤمنين به ولم يشأ أن يكلمهم بالرموز بل علانية , وأظهر لهم الأسرار التي أخفاها عن الحكماء القدماء.*


*ولذلك يري الأباء الا يمنع الشعب من التطلع للأسرار , بسبب الدالة والحرية التي أعطاها لهم بفدائه , ولذلك فحامل الأيقونات لا يغلق الهيكل غلقا كاملا بل جزئيا , خاصة وأن معرفتنا بالله الآن ليست كاملة كمعرفة السمائيين ( 2 كو 11:3-18).*



*+++*​


----------



## مسيحي و أفتخر (13 يوليو 2008)

ميرسي


----------



## مسيحي و أفتخر (13 يوليو 2008)

شكرا


----------



## amjad-ri (24 يوليو 2008)

شكرا لتعبك كاتي

الرب  يباركك​


----------



## girgis2 (27 مارس 2009)

:018a1d~146:ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك يا كاتي على المعلومات الطقسية المفيدة دي:010104~171:


----------

